# Tinys Bowstrings



## spotshooter300

New Thread
Few Pics Of My Custom Strings And Cables
I Use Bcy 8125,soon To Add 452x
All Strings Are Prestretched Before Serving
Servings
Halo .014 Black,.019,.024
2x .015 
3d .01
62xs Center Servings 
Strings For Any Single Cam Or Dual Cam,cam And Half
Pm Any Questions Or Ask On Thread
Posted In Manuf. Site Link As Well
$40 Standard Serving Set Shipped
$45 Halo Served Complete Set Shipped
Thanks
J Heaton

Colors Available 
Blue Black Siver Flo Green
Flo Orange ,green Next Week Arrival
Other Colors Soon!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

:welcome: SOME MORE GOOD PICS


----------



## Jeff Cannon

Really good quality strings here!! He made a set for my Guardian and I am very impressed with them. Get the halo servings, they are great! Thanks again Jason!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Mathews Drenalin Pics*

8125 BLACK AND SILVER
18 STRAND
THANKS FOR COMMENTS Jeff!!!!
J Heaton


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

good looking strings


----------



## spotshooter300

*Free Set!!!!!*

Want To Try A Set Free
Just Reply To My Thread Between Today And Thursday Ill Choose Someone To Give A 1 Free Set Away Shipped- Maybe 2
Just To Get The Word Out
J Heaton


----------



## sham20

*Nice Lookin Strings*

I would love to try some out been lookin for a good set of strings for the 3D bow and them flo green and blue look pretty sharp.


----------



## terryracing86

*strings*

i see that in one of the pics there is a super peep being used, do they tend to turn when bow is pulled at full draw? because on my flag ultra right now my super peep turns unless i twist the d loop first. thanx 
oh and id be interested in trying your work for free


----------



## spotshooter300

*Peep*



terryracing86 said:


> i see that in one of the pics there is a super peep being used, do they tend to turn when bow is pulled at full draw? because on my flag ultra right now my super peep turns unless i twist the d loop first. thanx
> oh and id be interested in trying your work for free


SUPER BALL PEEPS IN MY STRINGS .
In the hoyts and mathews Ive done they are straight at rest and draw,The peep is controlled by the twist rate of the string.In my opinion.


----------



## terryracing86

*peep*

ok, thanx for the info. i am looking at the zebra string right now because that is all my local archery shop offers and they said even with them the peep would turn some. thanx for the info though.


----------



## silenthntr

*strings*

great looking strings! how long till you get 452x? but hey if i could be so lucky to get a set for free 8125 is just fine.


----------



## romanc333

*I would also be interested*

In trying out your product! Great looking strings. I bet a nice set on my old glory would do wonders. Seems like everytime I put a peep in a prestretched string it still turns 

Looks like you do very fine work

Steve


----------



## spotshooter300

*Peep*



romanc333 said:


> In trying out your product! Great looking strings. I bet a nice set on my old glory would do wonders. Seems like everytime I put a peep in a prestretched string it still turns
> 
> Looks like you do very fine work
> 
> Steve


PEEPS DO TURN IN ALMOST EVERY STRING,I have done sets in pse ,mathews ,high country ,hoyt,bowtech,each with different results,some cams have narrow grooves some wide.The longer a string the harder it is to have a peep stay straight.
It just takes shooting a bow till the string sets in,then set peep .pre-stretching a string helps in keeping servings from slipping,thats why on most bows the cable serving splits and separates.then the archer has to retune the bow to get est. axle to axle b.h so forth.I think in my opinion that all strings stretch to some degree.Im just like everyone else that was tired of servings coming loose and paying $85 or more for strings.So i decided to build my own and a few friends said I should try to sell some.It is amazing how many complete sets ive done in 3 weeks,by hand,so Im just trying to get the word out.


thanks for the kind words!!!


----------



## StevieJAngler

im looking for a new string. maybe ill win one then purchase another as a back up. how tight do you stretch your strings and how soon with the 452x?


----------



## kyost

> PEEPS DO TURN IN ALMOST EVERY STRING,I have done sets in pse ,mathews ,high country ,hoyt,bowtech,each with different results,some cams have narrow grooves some wide.The longer a string the harder it is to have a peep stay straight.
> It just takes shooting a bow till the string sets in,then set peep .pre-stretching a string helps in keeping servings from slipping,thats why on most bows the cable serving splits and separates.then the archer has to retune the bow to get est. axle to axle b.h so forth.I think in my opinion that all strings stretch to some degree.Im just like everyone else that was tired of servings coming loose and paying $85 or more for strings.So i decided to build my own and a few friends said I should try to sell some.It is amazing how many complete sets ive done in 3 weeks,by hand,so Im just trying to get the word out.


Finally, a string maker that is honest about peep rotation.

From one string maker to another, it looks like you do good work, but don't be afraid to sell your product for what it's worth. I can't sell complete sets for $40.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



kyost said:


> Finally, a string maker that is honest about peep rotation.
> 
> From one string maker to another, it looks like you do good work, but don't be afraid to sell your product for what it's worth. I can't sell complete sets for $40.


I VE been serving strings for years just no time to do outright custom strings,it takes me roughly 3.5 to 4 hours to do a complete set,by hand no machines.I looked at a couple of string machines my wife says thats the quick way not the quality way,so ill stay doing them, by hand.
I have a full time job like everyone else,dont need another,just want to help out fellow archers with a quality bowstring at low cost.
I could try to sell them at $60 plus but alot of shooters cant afford that,I dont mind losing some free time to help other archers,ALOT of them have helped me out in the Past.


----------



## spotshooter300

*tension*



StevieJAngler said:


> im looking for a new string. maybe ill win one then purchase another as a back up. how tight do you stretch your strings and how soon with the 452x?


452x will be in late this month.I want to get 8125 down pat first ,then add 452x,dont want to many eggs in the basket at once.I dont want to put tension out there,many guys so this amount others that amount,I try to put enough so the servings stay put ,no creep,if servings do creep I will replace the string at no cost to buyer.
I wont sell someone a string I would not put on my own bow.PERIOD!!!!
I got over 1000 shots thru my hoyts with no creep .
remember most of the servings I use in halo.
THANKS
J HEATON


----------



## sdeland

*Great lookin' strings!*

Looks like they would work well on my Hoyt Trykon!!!..

Stan


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



sdeland said:


> Looks like they would work well on my Hoyt Trykon!!!..
> 
> Stan


THEY WOULD WORK GREAT ON YOUR TRYCON,GOT A BUDDY COMING OVER SATURDAY TO BUILD HIM A NEW COMPLETE SET IN 16 STRAND FOR SPEED!


----------



## spotshooter300

I do build cables as well not just bowstrings!$40 and $45 cost includes cables!


----------



## tylerolsen12

i would definetely like to try them


----------



## Rod Slinger

Great looking strings! I Would like to try a set.
Thanks, Slinger:set1_applaud:


----------



## Steven

Put my name in the hat for the free string.

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## affe22

Put my name in for the free strings. Don't need one yet but if I got it I'd stick it on anyhow.


----------



## HARTMAN25

I Would Like For You To Put My Hat In The Ring If Possible


----------



## fasteddy

Nice looking work!
Ed


----------



## thunderchicken2

*pick me, pick me!*

I would love to try out a set of your strings!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## HotShot88

hey man...put me in there for a free set...would love to try em out.


Tired of my danged peep rotating on these good for nothing fuse strings that came on my hoyt.

Thank you for your generousity.


Hotshot88

P.S...free advertising space in my sig...:wink:


----------



## bowaholic77

*Nice!*

Good looking strings, and WOW! That's a good price. Wish I would have seen this a couple months ago! But I do have other bows!


----------



## bowhunter1121

*string and cables*

nice looking strings and cables put my name in the hat for a free set thanks Brian


----------



## talonwolf37

I have a full time job like everyone else,dont need another,just want to help out fellow archers with a quality bowstring at low cost.
I could try to sell them at $60 plus but alot of shooters cant afford that,I dont mind losing some free time to help other archers,ALOT of them have helped me out in the Past.[/QUOTE]


one thing i like in a person is honestey. don't mean to sound dumb,but what is halo? i have been looking at the pics you posted for a while know.
don't care if i get free strings or not. but i will be sending you a pm about making me some strings. i've been off work for awhile from a knee injory so your price does help this archer. i have three bows that need stings.so you will be hearing from me.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Halo*



talonwolf37 said:


> I have a full time job like everyone else,dont need another,just want to help out fellow archers with a quality bowstring at low cost.
> I could try to sell them at $60 plus but alot of shooters cant afford that,I dont mind losing some free time to help other archers,ALOT of them have helped me out in the Past.



one thing i like in a person is honestey. don't mean to sound dumb,but what is halo? i have been looking at the pics you posted for a while know.
don't care if i get free strings or not. but i will be sending you a pm about making me some strings. i've been off work for awhile from a knee injory so your price does help this archer. i have three bows that need stings.so you will be hearing from me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## spotshooter300

*Halo*



talonwolf37 said:


> I have a full time job like everyone else,dont need another,just want to help out fellow archers with a quality bowstring at low cost.
> I could try to sell them at $60 plus but alot of shooters cant afford that,I dont mind losing some free time to help other archers,ALOT of them have helped me out in the Past.



one thing i like in a person is honestey. don't mean to sound dumb,but what is halo? i have been looking at the pics you posted for a while know.
don't care if i get free strings or not. but i will be sending you a pm about making me some strings. i've been off work for awhile from a knee injory so your price does help this archer. i have three bows that need stings.so you will be hearing from me.[/QUOTE]

HALO IS A SERVING THREAD THAT IS BRAIDED WHEN MADE VERY DURABLE.THANKS I just received 3 more orders.post free set winner in a moment!!!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Winner I Sent You A Pm*

Hotshot88 Was Drawn For Free Set.
I Will Continue Having A Free Drawing For The Next Couple Months,so Stay Tuned.
J Heaton


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Great looking strings Jason, I remembered you talking about them at the shop, I may be interested in trying them in the future!! Bump it up for a great guy!!:tongue:


----------



## bowaholic77

Cudo's to you Spotshooter for the giveaway!:darkbeer: 

You will be hearing from me soon.


----------



## thunderchicken2

spotshooter300 said:


> Hotshot88 Was Drawn For Free Set.
> I Will Continue Having A Free Drawing For The Next Couple Months,so Stay Tuned.
> J Heaton



Darn, I was wanting a new set


----------



## HotShot88

Sweeeeeet...these fuse strings had to go.

Thanks man...really appreciate it...and now as I promised..you will now be in my sig.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Fee Sets*



bowaholic77 said:


> Cudo's to you Spotshooter for the giveaway!:darkbeer:
> 
> You will be hearing from me soon.


THERE WILL BE MORE FREE SETS TO COME.JUST KEEP REPLYING, ILL PM THE WINNER WHEN I AM GIVING AWAY ANOTHER FREE SET!!!!!!!!!!
GOOD LUCK:gossip:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Mathews Conquest 4*

Just The String Pic For Mathews Conquest 4 For K.g In Salem,va
Wow Thats Bright Stuff!!!!
8125 18 Strand 2x Serving
Cables To Be Done In Halo Black!
Flo Orange And Black


----------



## spotshooter300

*Commander*



X-SHOOTER said:


> Great looking strings Jason, I remembered you talking about them at the shop, I may be interested in trying them in the future!! Bump it up for a great guy!!:tongue:


Building a set for a Bowtech commander on sat. for g.h in Indiana.Let me know,I will gladly build you a set!!!thanks for the kind words
J HEATON


----------



## terryracing86

*strings*

well no luck with winning the first set,lol put me in for the second set maybe i can win that set, a blue and silver sure would look pretty on my flag ultra.


----------



## 18javelin

Looks like Good Work, I just bought a set from bucknasty i have shot winners choice and VaporTrail.. I been shooting for 25 years and been hunting for 20+ I would no doubt give you a Honest review of the strings you build.Put me on the list to Send me one free:wink:


----------



## StevieJAngler

put me up as well for the next drawing as well.


----------



## tylerolsen12

i want in again on the next drawing would look great on my new diamond


----------



## Jeff Cannon

*Bowtech Guardian*

Heres the strings and cables Jason made for my Guardian. Don't be afraid to try these out. There are lots of great string makers here on AT but his strings are right up there with any of them. The halo serving are the best I've seen. Get them now before he gets too busy and has to raise the price!!


----------



## IAHunter23

*Strings*

Maybe I can get a new set of strings via a drawing!! Looking great guys I need a new set sometime in the near future! Have a great easter
patrick


----------



## spotshooter300

*More Pics*

Trykon Xl In Green And Silver
Blue .019 Halo Servings
This Bow Was Smokin Fast


----------



## spotshooter300

*Conquest 4 Pics*

THIS SET WILL BE GOING TO 5ringking in SALEM,VA in morning
YOU WILL LIKE!!!!!


----------



## Rod Slinger

Great looking strings!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



Rod Slinger said:


> Great looking strings!


THANKS!!!!!


----------



## fabricator21

*Me. Me. Me.*

Would love to try a set. Tahnks.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hey Another Pic*

String For Hoyt For Talonwolf37
Flo Orange And Green
Flo Green 2x Serving
BRIGHT!!! I LIKE IT 
Will Post More Of Full Sets


----------



## talonwolf37

hehe,that is freaken wild. can't wait to see what they look like on the bow.i just showed my wife,she said i was weird.lol


----------



## bowaholic77

*Bump*

Forgive me if I missed it. But what's your payment options and if Paypal then what's the address???

Great pics guys!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

Here A Pic Of Full Set For 1 Of Talonwolf37 Bows ,cam And Half!!


----------



## spotshooter300

bowaholic77 said:


> Forgive me if I missed it. But what's your payment options and if Paypal then what's the address???
> 
> Great pics guys!!


I prefer money order,cert check,personal check ok,will wait till check clears.
I DO HAVE A PAYPAL ACCOUNT.When a person orders a string I MAKE IT WHILE THE PAYMENT IS IN THE MAIL!!I put alot of trust in buyers when I do it this way.Thatr way your not waiting forever for your strings and cables!
I am currently making a spread sheet for serving lengths,I may ask buyer from time to time for the serving lengths of there bow.
Thanks
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Paypal Address*

IT IS 
[email protected]
---------- ^ THIS IS THE NUMBER ZERO!!!!!!! NOT THE LETTER O
MY CONTACT NUMBER IS 765-864-9169
THANKS TO ALL!


----------



## fasteddy

DANG I was hoping I would win.
I would love a set in camo for my XT!!!!
I realy do like that you serve the loops as well to me it is a quality statement!
Put me back in for the next drawing if I don't scrape up the funds to buy a set first.
Ed


----------



## spotshooter300

*!!!!*



fasteddy said:


> DANG I was hoping I would win.
> I would love a set in camo for my XT!!!!
> I realy do like that you serve the loops as well to me it is a quality statement!
> Put me back in for the next drawing if I don't scrape up the funds to buy a set first.
> Ed


MAYBE NEXT TIME,
PM ME WHEN YOU NEED A SET OR REPLY TO MY THREAD
J HEATON
ORDERS ARE COMING IN ,3 SETS IN 2 DAYS DONE.
TURN AROUND TIME NOW IS -SHIPPED- IN 2 DAYS MAX
I SET QUALITY AS TOP PRIORITY -NOT QUANTITY


----------



## spotshooter300

*pms*

All Answered!
Have A Question Just Ask.


----------



## LongRifle

these look like quality strings, i would love to try a set


----------



## talonwolf37

spotshooter300 said:


> Here A Pic Of Full Set For 1 Of Talonwolf37 Bows ,cam And Half!!




man those look great.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hey*



talonwolf37 said:


> man those look great.


THANKS YOU WILL LIKE!


----------



## acridlon

*strings*

Waiting to here back from you about an order. I wouldnt mind winning a back-up set to boot though...Alan


----------



## spotshooter300

*pm*



acridlon said:


> Waiting to here back from you about an order. I wouldnt mind winning a back-up set to boot though...Alan


replied to your pm thanks!


----------



## spotshooter300

*New Colors*

Bcy 8125
New Colors Added- Arrival Next Week
Purple-
Brown -
Mountain Berry-
Flo Yellow-
Flo Green
Flo Orange
Blue
Silver
Black
Green
New Colors Halo
.019 Black .014 Black
.019 Brown
.019 Blue .024 Blue
.019 Green

2x 
Black
Blue
Flo Green

3d 
Black

62 
62xs
#2
.025 Diamondback Serving
.018 62xs
More To Be Added Soon
452x As Well
J Heaton


----------



## spotshooter300

*Free String Winner Pic Of Just String*

Hotshot88 Here A Pic Of Your String ,cables Will Be Done Next.


----------



## talonwolf37

new colors,mmmm. i already know what the next strings you make for me will be.lol


----------



## spotshooter300

*Mmmm!!!*



talonwolf37 said:


> new colors,mmmm. i already know what the next strings you make for me will be.lol


SOUNDS GOOD.!


----------



## spotshooter300

**

Everone Have A Happy Easter!


----------



## SWATCOP

Nice looking strings. I will give you a shout when I'm ready for a set.


----------



## nebling

Very nice looking strings. I really appreciate your attention to detail and quality. Put me in the running for a trial set as well. I'd like to try 'em before I buy 'em! LOL

I'll PM you some questions about my string needs.


----------



## HotShot88

woohweee...those are sweet...great looking strings:thumbs_up 

Thanks again.


----------



## talonwolf37

bump


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Talonwolf37*

HERES A PIC OF YOUR 2 SETS IN FLO ORANGE AND FLO GREEN
YOU WILL LIKE
:target: 
:welcome:


----------



## talonwolf37

spot, those look sweet. when they get here and i get them on the bows i will post pics.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Sounds Good*



talonwolf37 said:


> spot, those look sweet. when they get here and i get them on the bows i will post pics.


HEY THANKS ,SHIPPED THEM THIS MORNING!
J HEATON


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pic*

HERES A PIC OF SIMPLEARKANSAN'S STRING FOR A GUARDIAN
8125 FLO GREEN AND BLACK
GREEN HALO SERVINGS
62XS CENTER
:set1_applaud:


----------



## Jeff Cannon

Dang, I think that one looks cooler than mine!! So far I have about 300 shots in mine and no stretch and no peep rotation. Thanks again for the quality strings!!


----------



## acridlon

*order placed*

I placed a order today after Jason thoroughly answered all of my questions. Thanks for your patience Jason, and I cant wait to get my new set.. Alan


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN

Looks great Jason. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Full Set For Simplearkansan*

Will Ship Out Tomorrow
Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



acridlon said:


> I placed a order today after Jason thoroughly answered all of my questions. Thanks for your patience Jason, and I cant wait to get my new set.. Alan


ILL ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS THAT I CAN TO HELP !!


----------



## bowaholic77

Bump to the 1st page!


----------



## thunderchicken2

put me in for the next drawing! I need a good set for my Mathews Drenalin to add a little bling!


----------



## Rich in CO

Nice looking strings if still avalible put me down for a free string


----------



## talonwolf37

bump for spotshooter300.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi All*

Well I GOT SLAMMED WITH ORDERS over the weekend.
THANK YOU!!!!
I have some new colors ordered and some populars colors coming in this week
All silver and flo green orders will be made this week,silver and flo green seem to be very popular in color.
If you require a color,I do not list ,just let me know,Ill do my best to get it for you!

ALOT OF PMS ON 452X . I WILL POST PICS OF COLORS IN 452X WHEN RECEIVED
Want 452 x in colors ? would like to hear what colors people want!

As with all the strings ordered I will post pics as they are made and PM when order is shipped.
I do accept PAYPAL .
PM FOR QUESTIONS OR JUST REPLY ON THREAD
THANKS
J HEATON


----------



## acridlon

bump for spotshooter300.


----------



## spotshooter300

*452x Alot Of Pms For 452x*

Hi All,
Anyone Wanting 452x ,please Reply Here With Colors,so When I Order Ive Got A Good Color Base To Work From,no Waiting To Get Certain Color In.
Thanks
COST WILL BE MORE THAN 8125


----------



## bowaholic77

I've seen a color recently but have no clue who makes it. It's orange and black made as one string. It makes a pretty wicked looking string and you dont have use different spools to get a 2 color string. I think it is BCY but I'm not sure.

Good to hear you getting orders Tiny!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



bowaholic77 said:


> I've seen a color recently but have no clue who makes it. It's orange and black made as one string. It makes a pretty wicked looking string and you dont have use different spools to get a 2 color string. I think it is BCY but I'm not sure.
> 
> Good to hear you getting orders Tiny!!! Keep up the good work!


BCY MAKES A WIDE RANGE OF SPECKLED 2 COLOR STRING MATERIAL.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Last Free Set Winner*

Bowaholic77 Was The Last Free Set Winner For Now,
Thanks To All
J Heaton


----------



## bowaholic77

I cant believe it!
:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :RockOn: :blob1: :wav: 


I'm sure they are gonna be great!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm Sent*



bowaholic77 said:


> I cant believe it!
> :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :RockOn: :blob1: :wav:
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are gonna be great!


PM SENT


----------



## thunderchicken2

spotshooter300 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone Wanting 452x ,please Reply Here With Colors,so When I Order Ive Got A Good Color Base To Work From,no Waiting To Get Certain Color In.
> Thanks
> COST WILL BE MORE THAN 8125



Mountain Berry and Silver :wink:


----------



## acridlon

What is the benefit of using the 452x over the 8125? I am new to the string thing...Alan


----------



## sclampa

Wow those are great looking strings. put my name in for the next drawing.(if you have another on) I love the flo orange and green, thinking about those colors for my Jennings Relinat


----------



## spotshooter300

acridlon said:


> What is the benefit of using the 452x over the 8125? I am new to the string thing...Alan


452X CLAIMS NO CREEP,USES MORE STRAND COUNT THAN 8125,MORE BRIGHTER 2 COLOR STRINGS!


----------



## acridlon

spotshooter300 said:


> 452X CLAIMS NO CREEP,USES MORE STRAND COUNT THAN 8125,MORE BRIGHTER 2 COLOR STRINGS!


Thanks for the explanation...Alan


----------



## spotshooter300

*Giveways*



sclampa said:


> Wow those are great looking strings. put my name in for the next drawing.(if you have another on) I love the flo orange and green, thinking about those colors for my Jennings Relinat


ALL giveaways are done for now,to busy to do anymore,dont like to keep people from ordering because I run out of a certain color they want.

Prices will go up soon,Costs for me are raising.

If a customer wants to order custom serving lengths with there string I WILL NEED A DETAILED SKETCH OF ALL SERVE LENGTHS AND STRING AND CABLE LENGTHS AS THEY ARE PULLED FROM THE BOW.
As with all bowstrings you have to add twists to get your lengths correct,I try to get twist rate so the peep will stay consistant as bow is drawn,I ANY CUSTOMER HAS TROUBLE WITH THERE SET ,LET ME KNOW, I WILL TAKE CARE OF PROBLEM!
J HEATON


----------



## acridlon

bump.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Mathews Apex*

Here Is Kirbster's Pics Of His Set For A Mathews Apex
Black And Blue
Halo Served
Will Ship In The Morning


----------



## spotshooter300

*452x*

WELL JUST ORDERED SOME :gossip: 452X
COLORS TO START 
BLACK
SILVER


----------



## kirbster

*Quick service*

I just sent in my money order on Monday and strings are made and ready to ship. That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Pigsooie13

I would be very interested in some sunset orange and black 452x. Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*452x*



Pigsooie13 said:


> I would be very interested in some sunset orange and black 452x. Thanks


I WILL PUT THAT NEW ORDER LIST FOR COLORS
THANKS
J HEATON


----------



## bowaholic77

Bump it up!

And for those that already have them installed, be sure to post pics!

Man Law!:wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of Martin Phantom For Mkd*

Here Is Mkd's Martin Phantom Complete Set
Flo Orange- Blue String And Blue Cable
Halo Green Served
Made To His Sketch!!!!
Will Ship In Morning


----------



## talonwolf37

just got my strings today. spent the afternoon putting a set on. i will post pics in the morning. jason did a great job.


----------



## talonwolf37

as promised, here is a couple of pics of the strings on my dynatec.flo orange and green. the flash of my camra makes it look pink or red.lol i'm very pleased with these strings.


----------



## acridlon

talonwolf37 said:


> as promised, here is a couple of pics of the strings on my dynatec.flo orange and green. the flash of my camra makes it look pink or red.lol i'm very pleased with these strings.


They looks sharp...I cant wait to get mine...Alan


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



talonwolf37 said:


> as promised, here is a couple of pics of the strings on my dynatec.flo orange and green. the flash of my camra makes it look pink or red.lol i'm very pleased with these strings.


THANKS!
JASON HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi*



acridlon said:


> They looks sharp...I cant wait to get mine...Alan


RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT,I WILL PM YOU WHEN SHIPPED,POST PICS OF YOUR SET ALSO
JASON HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*More Pics*

THIS SET FOR ULTRATECUSER!
BLACK AND GREEN
BLACK HALO SERVINGS
THANKS 
JASON HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS

:banana:


----------



## SANDBAGGER

*???? on colors*

I was wondering if there is a way to make a red look metalic? Maybe mix say red and silver together like 4 strands to 2 and blend together? Or flo. orange and mt. berry the same way to make like a two tone color? Like a pair of sunglasses w/ 2 tone color. If this is possible I'd like to see a metalic red and black together or flo.orange /mt. berry blend and black combo.

Bagger


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hey*



SANDBAGGER said:


> I was wondering if there is a way to make a red look metalic? Maybe mix say red and silver together like 4 strands to 2 and blend together? Or flo. orange and mt. berry the same way to make like a two tone color? Like a pair of sunglasses w/ 2 tone color. If this is possible I'd like to see a metalic red and black together or flo.orange /mt. berry blend and black combo.
> 
> Bagger


I can adjust any color combination to a customers order,no extra cost.
THANKS
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## SANDBAGGER

spotshooter300 said:


> I adjust any color combination to a customers order,by staggering strand count of string materials,no extra cost.
> THANKS
> J HEATON
> TINYS BOWSTRINGS


Let me try this , will two colors blend together to make a different color?
Just wondering.


----------



## SANDBAGGER

If so, I would like to see a bright flo. red/ black combo. with black serving.


----------



## spotshooter300

SANDBAGGER said:


> Let me try this , will two colors blend together to make a different color?
> Just wondering.


no,they cannot blend together ,a strand is going to be the color it is manufactured in,strings would look speckled,bcy makes string materials in speckled colors.


----------



## SANDBAGGER

spotshooter300 said:


> no,they cannot blend together ,a strand is going to be the color it is manufactured in,strings would look speckled,bcy makes string materials in speckled colors.



I know this , just not in red and flo.orange speckled....???? Hey theres a color. ( string is 18 strands? ) 

Breakdown....................... 9 strands Black

7 strands Red

2 strands flo. Orange

That would be 3 strands red and 1 flo. orange then 4 more red, then 1 more flo. orange.
That I'd like to see a pic. of


----------



## speedgoat

*new string*

sent you a pm. wifey needs a new string and cable.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm*

Replied To Your Pm
Thanks
J Heaton
Tinys Bowstrings


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

Here Is Sdeland's Set
Black And Flo Green
Green Halo

J Heaton
Tinys Bowstrings


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

Heres A Pic Of Just Your String Shovelhead80
All Be Shipped Out Monday Morning Express!!!!


----------



## bowaholic77

*Bump!*

Bump it up!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Accepting orders 7 days a week*

:thumbs_up 

:bump:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

These Are Shovelhead80 's For A Hoyt Pro Elite


----------



## MKD

Wow looks great spotshooter. I have to say this guy goes above and beyond to make sure that order is right. I forgot to mark down my center seving so he called me to find out if I missed it on my drawing or if I did not want the serving. If his strings are as good as service we all are going to get a great pair of strings. When mine arrive I will post pics of them on the bow.


----------



## Rod Slinger

*String Question*

Pm Sent


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm*



Rod Slinger said:


> Pm Sent


Replied to your pm
thanks!!!


----------



## acridlon

*bump*



spotshooter300 said:


> These Are Shovelhead80 's For A Hoyt Pro Elite


Another nice looking set...


----------



## shovelhead80

Dang I need sun glasses to look at them. Boy I feel sorry for the guys that are going to shot next to me. LOL Great looking job thanks. I will post pics when they are on the bow.


----------



## spotshooter300

*colors*

Here is a pic of available colors now,I will have all BCY BRAND colors in stock very soon in 8125 and 452x and d loop.I also have d loop materials in stock.
HALO ,2X,3D,62XS,62 SERVING MATERIAL
THANKS


----------



## MKD

As promised pics of my Phantom with Tiny's strings. Great job Jason.


----------



## Rod Slinger

*Payment*

PM Sent


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

THIS SET FOR domino2332,
BLACK AND SILVER
BLUE HALO
SWEET!!!!!!!!!
WILL SHIP TOMORROW!


----------



## Domino2332

*Sweeeeeetttt!*

Can't wait to get 'em...Thanks for the quick turn around!


----------



## HotShot88

Bump for ya Jason.


----------



## bowaholic77

That Black and silver looks sweet!

What color serving is that Black or blue??


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hey*



bowaholic77 said:


> That Black and silver looks sweet!
> 
> What color serving is that Black or blue??


BLUE HALO .019


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

HOYT CYBERTEC
8125 BLACK AND GREEN
BLACK HALO
:thumbs_up


----------



## sjl

*Put me in the drawing please!*

I'd love to try a set of your strings and cables!
Thanks, Steve


----------



## idduckhntr

Sent a PM (I think) computer did something wierd-please let me know if you dont get it!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



idduckhntr said:


> Sent a PM (I think) computer did something wierd-please let me know if you dont get it!


I SENT YOU A PM BACK
THANKS 
J HEATON


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi All*

:bump:


----------



## shovelhead80

Here is shovelhead80"s strings on his 06 Pro Elite on the red one


----------



## bowaholic77

Bump to the first page!


----------



## bowaholic77

Back up again!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

Here Is Geneos Set For His Bowtech Commander
Black And Silver
Black Halo
Speed Rated


----------



## thunderchicken2

Waiting for 452X in Flor. Green and Black to come in along with black .014 halo, then I will have an order in!


----------



## bowaholic77

Great customer service here folks!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Prices*

If a customer already has orders in place price remains the same.ALL NEW ORDERS!

8125 STANDARD SERVE $50 shipped
8125 HALO SERVE $55 shipped
8125 ROLLER GUARD BOWS HALO SERVE $60 SHIPPED

452X STANDARD SERVE $55 SHIPPED
452X HALO SERVE $60 SHIPPED
452X ROLLER GUARD BOWS HALO $65 SHIPPED


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of Bowtech Allegiance String*

Here Is Acridlon's String Pic
8125 Silver -flo Green 
Green Halo
All Goes Out Tomorrow!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## acridlon

*string*

looks good Jason, Thanks...Alan


----------



## spotshooter300

*Full Set*



acridlon said:


> looks good Jason, Thanks...Alan


HERE IS YOUR COMPLETE SET
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## acridlon

*strings*

They look great Jason, I am jacked!!! I'll post somepics when I install them...Alan


----------



## 5ringking

*String and Cable*

Conquest 4 string and cable that Jason made for me. Looks good, good craftsmanship. Great person to deal with, Thank you.

Kip


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

These Are For Rod Slinger's Diamond Machette
8125 Black And Silver String
Black Cable
Halo Served


----------



## Rod Slinger

Thanks Jason!! Can't wait!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Mathews Apex*

HERE IS JAIMEPATTERSONS STRING PIC 
8125 BLACK AND PURPLE
BLACK HALO SERVED
CUSTOM FLOATING YOKE CABLE TO FOLLOW
SWEEET!!!!!



:target:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

pictures

A FLOATING YOKE CABLE FOR A MATHEWS APEX BLACK AND PURPLE HALO SERVED



8125 BLUE AND SILVER
2X SERVED.


----------



## HotShot88

Looks good Jason...thanks a lot.:thumbs_up


----------



## jamiepatterson

looks good, thanks jason.
Jamie


----------



## sclampa

I got to meet Tiny this weekend at a 3d shoot, and what a nice guy to talk to. I aslo got to see two sets for strings that he had made, and the look realy good in person. He was a realy easy guy to talk to also, the next set of strings i need for my jennings relinat im going to have him do.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of Switchback Xt 452 X String*

Kywst's 452x Flo Green And Black
Black Halo


----------



## spotshooter300

*pics of full set for mathews switchback xt 452x*

Kywst's Full Set For A Mathews Switchback Xt
452x Flo Green -black
Black Halo
Sweet!!!!!!!!!!
Will Ship Tomorrow


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of Guardian 3 Color*

Doninva's 3 Color String
Black-blue-silver 8125
Black Halo Served
Blended !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*pics*

doninvas's complete set
8125 3 color
black-blue-silver
halo served


----------



## Jeff Cannon

Awesome set, I really like the 3 color option! I will be ordering another set soon, I love my first set!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

STRING FOR RYTERA BULLET X NITROUS!!!
FLO GREEN AND BLACK 
3D SERVED
:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Mathews Drenalin*

THIS IS KYWYST'S 452X STRING FOR A MATHEWS DRENALIN
452X BLACK-SILVER
BLACK HALO SERVED


----------



## spotshooter300

*452x*

452X 
BLACK
WHITE
SILVER
RED
TAN
REG GREEN
FLO ORANGE
BLUE
ROOT BEER
PURPLE

8125 
FLO GREEN-PURPLE-FLOYELLOW-BROWN-GREEN-BLUE-MOUNTAIN BERRY-SILVER-BLACK-FLO ORANGE-PINK

:welcomesign:


----------



## kywst

*Strings & Cables*

Items look great, looking forward to arrival. Thanks Jason for fast turn around.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

Pic Of Ed's - Mathews Prestige In 452x Flo Green And Black Halo Serve.
STS SERVED AS WELL


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Talonwolf37*

TALONWOLF'S HOYT 8125 GREEN AND BLACK 3D SERVED

:thumbs_up


----------



## bowaholic77

Up Up Up!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of Tan And Green*

Gniederg Had A Pm Wanting To Know How These Colors Looked!
452x With Halo
8125 With 2x Serve


----------



## spotshooter300

*Colors 452x*

452x 

Dont See What You Like,let Me Know Ill Get It For You!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*8125*

Colors
If You Dont See What You Want Let Me Know Ill Get It For You!!!


----------



## Gniederg

*Order up!*

I'll take it -- 452x with Halo

for my Switxhback XT please.





spotshooter300 said:


> Gniederg Had A Pm Wanting To Know How These Colors Looked!
> 452x With Halo
> 8125 With 2x Serve


----------



## Jeff Cannon

bump for 452x and new colors!


----------



## Deer30

spot I see your prices, is that for cables and string? "What is the diffrence between halo and regular served. Can I get matching loop material?


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Deer30 said:


> spot I see your prices, is that for cables and string? "What is the diffrence between halo and regular served. Can I get matching loop material?



YOU BET FULL SET FOR PRICES SHOWN,CAN MATCH D LOOP AS WELL!!!

HALO is more durable serving ,if a customer wants speed Id say go with standard serving.


:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

THIS IS IDDUCKHNTR'S FULL SET FOR A DIAMOND LIBERTY
8125 FLO ORANGE AND BLUE
BLUE HALO SERVED


:RockOn:


----------



## Deer30

Tiny this is my bow. I would like to get serving Just for tying peep and drop away the major serving can be black plus d loop to match. I am thinking blue and with white, but if you have any other suggestions let me know. Whit Halo serving. How much speed is lost vs. regular serving. I would like them done in 452x


----------



## spotshooter300

*Speed*



Deer30 said:


> Tiny this is my bow. I would like to get serving Just for tying peep and drop away the major serving can be black plus d loop to match. I am thinking blue and with white, but if you have any other suggestions let me know. Whit Halo serving. How much speed is lost vs. regular serving. I would like them done in 452x


SHOOTERS I HAVE TESTING 452X SAY THEY ARE LOOSING 4-8 FPS.
THIS WILL VARY BOW TO BOW.
replied to your pm as well
THANKS
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Bump*



spotshooter300 said:


> :welcomesign:


THANKS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowaholic77

Up, UP, UP!:thumbs_up


----------



## travis gross

*How long*

How long should I have to wait on shipment if I order today if I ordered for my sons hoyt rintech. The string is49.5 the split cable is34.5 and the control cable is34.5 I really would need this soon thats why I was wondering THANKS ALOT....::smile:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi*



travis gross said:


> How long should I have to wait on shipment if I order today if I ordered for my sons hoyt rintech. The string is49.5 the split cable is34.5 and the control cable is34.5 I really would need this soon thats why I was wondering THANKS ALOT....::smile:


ORDER TODAY SHIPPED OUT BY FRIDAY!!!
THANKS 
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS
=========================================================
AUTHORIZED RETAILER FOR:
HTM
BOWJAX
TROPHY TAKER
SPECIALTY ARCHERY
JIM POSTEN CUSTOM STABILIZATION


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi All*

AUTHORIZED DEALER FOR:
HTM
BOWJAX
TROPHY TAKER
SPECIALTY ARCHERY
JIM POSTEN CUSTOM STABILIZATION 
SPOT HOGG 

Want to order a peep,bow jax string jax,sight,rest,stabilizer add it to your string order!!!

THANKS
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## acridlon

*bump*

Both Jasons customer service, and string work are great... Alan


----------



## IGluIt4U

acridlon said:


> Both Jasons customer service, and string work are great... Alan


Gonna find out real soon... :tongue: :thumb:

Jason.. by the way.... can you give me a bit of extra serving, loose in case I want to add a string suppressor, like a meanV later on?  Thanks.. :wink:

Sticky


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi*



IGluIt4U said:


> Gonna find out real soon... :tongue: :thumb:
> 
> Jason.. by the way.... can you give me a bit of extra serving, loose in case I want to add a string suppressor, like a meanV later on?  Thanks.. :wink:
> 
> Sticky


You bet I will,not a problem!!!!
thanks
J HEATON


----------



## Gniederg

*Green and Tan*

Jason, May I also have a length of green Halo for tying in my peep and when I get my CSS too?

Your turn-around time is impressive.

Thank you.

Glenn


PS - Green and Tan for my Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## spotshooter300

*Serving Materials*

HI ALL,
I SPOKE TO BCY TODAY,
If a customer wants halo serving,need to request it at order,all orders will be served with 62 xs in black or 2color 62xs .021 .the 62xs will grip string better ,halo servings are harder to set and hold tight on strings because of its slick nature.Halo is great for buss cables that have weak spots and harsh cams!!!!In my opinion 62xs would be my serving of choice.
thanks all
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*452x Brown And Tan Halo Served*

GNIEDERGS -Mathews Switchback Xt 
452x Brown And Tan
Green Halo Served

Thanks Will Go Out Today


----------



## Gniederg

*Mathews Switchback XT*

Jason,

For a lot of Switchback XT shooters, there is a problem with serving seperation on the cam side of the cable. What serving do you recommend for that situation? 

Thanks.


----------



## Gniederg

*Sweeeet !*

By the way ..... Tiny's Bowstrings - green and tan ... look "SWEET" !!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Serving Materials*



Gniederg said:


> Jason,
> 
> For a lot of Switchback XT shooters, there is a problem with serving seperation on the cam side of the cable. What serving do you recommend for that situation?
> 
> Thanks.


HI,
HALO IS GOOD FOR THAT ,HALO IS VERY DURABLE,452X SAYS NO CREEP,WHEN A SERVING COMES LOOSE ON STRINGS ,ITS USUALLY DUE CREEP.I also add a little in length to the serving helps keep string from pushing up on the servings and separating! 
J HEATON 
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## Deer30

Am I next Am I next oh pick me pick me. To the top for great customer service


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi All*



Deer30 said:


> Am I next Am I next oh pick me pick me. To the top for great customer service


ALL ORDERS THAT WERE PLACED IN LAST FEW DAYS WILL BE BUILT TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Jeff Cannon

Can't wait to see the pictures of the new strings!


----------



## bowaholic77

Bump!


----------



## 'Ike'

*CreditCards?*

Jason, can't remember, are you taking Credit Card payments???


----------



## Deer30

'Ike' said:


> Jason, can't remember, are you taking Credit Card payments???


Through Pay Pal I believe


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi All*



'Ike' said:


> Jason, can't remember, are you taking Credit Card payments???


SORRY ,JUST PAYPAL ,MONEY ORDER, CERT. CHECK,PERSONAL CHECK
THANKS

PICS WILL BE ON SHORTLY OF A FEW BEING SENT OUT
J HEATON


----------



## spotshooter300

*Here You Go Pics For Ya*



Deer30 said:


> Am I next Am I next oh pick me pick me. To the top for great customer service




BLUE -FLO GREEN 8125
BLUE 2X SERVING
62XS CENTER SERVING
SWEET!!!!!!
THANKS


----------



## Deer30

Sweet. Thanks Jason.


----------



## 'Ike'

spotshooter300 said:


> SORRY ,JUST PAYPAL ,MONEY ORDER, CERT. CHECK,PERSONAL CHECK
> THANKS
> 
> PICS WILL BE ON SHORTLY OF A FEW BEING SENT OUT
> J HEATON


Got it, thanks...Thaks Deer30 also! :cocktail:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Here Is Your Pics*



IGluIt4U said:


> Gonna find out real soon... :tongue: :thumb:
> 
> Jason.. by the way.... can you give me a bit of extra serving, loose in case I want to add a string suppressor, like a meanV later on?  Thanks.. :wink:
> 
> Sticky


MARTIN SLAYR WITH M PRO 
452X GREEN AND BROWN
HALO GREEN
:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U

spotshooter300 said:


> MARTIN SLAYR WITH M PRO
> 452X GREEN AND BROWN
> HALO GREEN
> :thumbs_up


Awesome Jason!! Can't wait to get er strung up.. :thumb:

Thanks for the quick and quality service.. :cheers:


----------



## spotshooter300

*here is yours for your drenalin*



Jeff Cannon said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures of the new strings!


HERE IS JEFF'S
452x ROOTBEER-GREEN
GREEN HALO SERVED
ROOTBEER IS A AWESOME COLOR!!!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ibo In Bedford,in*

HI ALL,
I will be in Bedford,In at national triple crown shoot,will have a booth set up inside ,will have bows with strings on display and will be able to take orders and also have a large supply of JIM POSTEN STABILIZERS ON HAND,I AM A POSTEN DEALER.
CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!


:wink: 

:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For J Cannon*

8125 PINK AND SILVER FOR A DIAMOND EDGE!!!!!
3d served
NICE!!!!
ALL WILL GO OUT TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Cannon

Both sets look great Jason and Im sure the quality will be just as good as the first! I will post pics when I get them.


----------



## bowaholic77

spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 PINK AND SILVER FOR A DIAMOND EDGE!!!!!
> 3d served
> NICE!!!!
> ALL WILL GO OUT TOMORROW!!!!!


Sweet looking set there Jason!


----------



## jtb1967

They look great. I just shot you a PM for more info!


----------



## spotshooter300

jtb1967 said:


> They look great. I just shot you a PM for more info!


HI,
REPLIED TO YOUR PM
THANKS!
J HEATON


----------



## Bushy402

Hows the Spider set coming Jason?


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm*



UltratecUser said:


> Hows the Spider set coming Jason?


HI,
REPLIED TO PM
THANKS
J HEATON


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of A Pse X Force*

452X ALL BOWSTRINGS AND CABLES
FLO ORANGE -SILVER-BLUE
BLUE FLO ORANGE HALO SERVED
THIS ONE IS SMOKIN FAST 


BOWJAX STRING JAX NOW IN STOCK
$7.99 FOR 4 JAX INSTALLED ON YOUR STRINGS BEFORE BEING SHIPPED OUT


----------



## Jeff Cannon

Nice looking X-Force!


----------



## spotshooter300

*62xs Braid Servings*

I VE got all 2 colors in stock
62xs .018 serving
BLACK-GREEN
SOLID BLACK
BLACK-BLUE
BLACK -RED
BLACK-YELLOW
BLACK-BROWN
BLACK-WHITE
BLACK-ORANGE

WOW !!!


----------



## talonwolf37

here is another one of my bows with jasons strings. i painted the bow. the strings are awesome.


----------



## kywst

Thanks Jason for lighting fast service and outstandings strings and cables.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



kywst said:


> Thanks Jason for lighting fast service and outstandings strings and cables.


YOUR WELCOME!!!!
HOPE TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU AGAIN


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

This Is A Ibo World Champions Whisper Creek Odyssey Pro
452x Blue-flo Orange
Smooth!!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*62xs Braid Servings*

Pics Of All Colors


----------



## spotshooter300

*62xs Braid Servings*

More Colors
-----------------------------
HALO SERVING COLORS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For A Hoyt 03 Ultra Tech*

8125
Mountain Berry -black
62 Xs Center 62xs End Serve


----------



## bowaholic77

Bump to the top!!

Those strings look great Jason!


----------



## Gniederg

*Green and Tan arrived today !*

My Switchback XT green and tan 452x with halo serving arrived - :smileinbox: 

I'll take some pics just as soon as I get them on.

Thanks Jason


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Ex-wolverinne*

452x Red -blue
62 Xs Center
62xs Red 2 Color End Serve
Smooth
Included Some Accessories For You To Try As Well
Thanks 
Tinys Bowstrings


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks Tiny...*



spotshooter300 said:


> 452x Red -blue
> 62 Xs Center
> 62xs Red 2 Color End Serve
> Smooth
> Included Some Accessories For You To Try As Well
> Thanks
> Tinys Bowstrings


They look great

Tom


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

452X WHITE-FLO ORANGE
3D WHITE SERVING
THJE FLO ORANGE SHOWS THRU THE SERVINGS ,THATS BRIGHT STUFF!!!:wink:


----------



## Stern

i'd like to have a chance to try out your strings


----------



## jimposten

Jason, I had a guy over for some tuning and tweeking that had just put on a set of your strings. Good work man. 

Now lets see if you can handle the ArcheryTalk demands:wink:
These guys are going to keep you busy buddy 

Keep up the high quality, good prices, and quick turnarounds. Youll go far.

take care, JIM


----------



## sdeland

*thanks tiny and jim..*

it's nice to have jim live in the same small town as i do.. i put tiny's strings on and went over his house to have him take a look.. all we did was adjust the rest and sight slightly and it was shooting well.. now i just need to creep tune and put those string jax's on..

Stan


----------



## IGluIt4U

jimposten said:


> Jason, I had a guy over for some tuning and tweeking that had just put on a set of your strings. Good work man.
> 
> Now lets see if you can handle the ArcheryTalk demands:wink:
> These guys are going to keep you busy buddy
> 
> Keep up the high quality, good prices, and quick turnarounds. Youll go far.
> 
> take care, JIM


Yep.. got my set yesterday... bit of work to do on the Slayer, and then I'll post up a pic to satisfy required ManLaws....  :thumb:

Thanks for the quick service Jason... .they look awesome!!


----------



## jimposten

What is te current turn around time Jason?

Also I was wondering, since you are a bowjax dealer as well, Do you have pricing for a set of strings and cables outfitted with jax as well?

JIM


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi All*

Current turn around time is 2-3 days.
That can vary with what colors and what servings a customer wants.
Some colors are more popular than others ,I try to keep all in stock

Halo servings are very popular,I would recommend 62xs or 3d servings,they do grip the string material better.
Thanks for all the kind words


----------



## spotshooter300

*bowjax included*



jimposten said:


> What is te current turn around time Jason?
> 
> Also I was wondering, since you are a bowjax dealer as well, Do you have pricing for a set of strings and cables outfitted with jax as well?
> 
> JIM


price for strings with ULTRAJAX II INCLUDED IS $7.99 PER 4 PACK-BLACK IN COLOR
THANKS
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*With Bowjax String Supressor Installed*



spotshooter300 said:


> If a customer already has orders in place price remains the same.ALL NEW ORDERS!
> 
> 8125 STANDARD SERVE $50 shipped
> 8125 HALO SERVE $55 shipped
> 8125 ROLLER GUARD BOWS HALO SERVE $60 SHIPPED
> 
> 452X STANDARD SERVE $55 SHIPPED
> 452X HALO SERVE $60 SHIPPED
> 452X ROLLER GUARD BOWS HALO $65 SHIPPED


BOWJAX ULTRA JAX II INSTALLED $7.99 per 4 pack-black-installed


----------



## XRING11

*Awesome Strings!!!!!*

I just put Tiny's Bowstring's on a few days ago and WOW! I have had no problems with peep rotation at all!!! They are sharp, great quality and craftmanship.....Thanks a bunch Jason!:wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Ultratecuser*

452x Flo Orange -white String
Flo Orange Cable
White Cable
White 3d Served
Smooth 
Will Ship Out Tomorrow!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Spcialty Archery*

I HAVE A ORDER OF SUPER BALL PEEPS COMING IN
37-45 DEGREE BLACK
ALSO COMPLETE BOX SET WITH DIFFERENT APERATURES.

Need a super ball peep ,order it separate or with your TINYS BOWSTRINGS

I WILL BE SET UP AT BEDFORD ,IN IBO NATIONALS!!!!
THANKS


----------



## sdeland

*Here's my set for the trykon.. thanks tiny...*

Tiny's Strings for Trykon. Fl. green and black w/ green halo..

Stan


----------



## Whitetails4life

Nice work on the strings!
I don't see much white, is white not available any more, or just not popular? I was thinking about Red, White, and Blue... Being patriotic and all...


----------



## bowaholic77

Bump it up!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*White Color*



Whitetails4life said:


> Nice work on the strings!
> I don't see much white, is white not available any more, or just not popular? I was thinking about Red, White, and Blue... Being patriotic and all...


HI ALL,
WHITE is available,just not alot of people using it,its hard to keep clean looking,but it dows look good,my cameras flash makes it look like silver in a way.
thanks
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## ex-wolverine

*My Wifes Bow all decked out with Tiny;s Great Looking strings!!*

Fast service too...

Hoyt Ultra Mag
Johnson Grips Custom side plates
Mikes Custom Bow Sling
Limbdriver Rest
Doinker Stabilzer
Easton 600 Redlines w/red/white/blue fletching


And the best part she can shoot it too!!!

Tiny, Where did you get those clear Bowjax??? Those things rock!!!

Thanks Again 

Tom


----------



## caseyann2210

*These are the best strings out there period!!!!!!!*

Jason made a set for my odessey pro whisper creek and the only thing I can say is whoa!!!!If you want the best in customer service Jason has got it and if you want a string thats going to last, keep its length,stay durable,and get rid of that nasty a** peep rotation you owe it to yourself to get a set of strings and cables from TINYS BOWSTRINGS.I've shot alot of strings and everyone of them had there flaws.After shooting Jasons strings and beating the crap out of them I'm still amazed.Not one string has stood up to what I put it through until now.If your serious about hunting or tournament archery like I am,than you your bow is telling you to put a set of these on your bow.Use Tinys strings to get Huge results!!!!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Bowjax!!!!*



ex-wolverine said:


> Fast service too...
> 
> Hoyt Ultra Mag
> Johnson Grips Custom side plates
> Mikes Custom Bow Sling
> Limbdriver Rest
> Doinker Stabilzer
> Easton 600 Redlines w/red/white/blue fletching
> 
> 
> And the best part she can shoot it too!!!
> 
> Tiny, Where did you get those clear Bowjax??? Those things rock!!!
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


HI ,IM A BOWJAX DEALER,I CAN GET THEM IN BLACK,BROWN,AND CLEAR.BLACK IS IN STOCK,WANT SOME CLEAR ,I CAN GET EM!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Colors 452x - 8125*



spotshooter300 said:


> 452X
> BLACK
> WHITE
> SILVER
> RED
> TAN
> REG GREEN
> FLO ORANGE
> BLUE
> ROOT BEER
> PURPLE
> 
> 8125
> FLO GREEN-PURPLE-FLO YELLOW-BROWN-GREEN-BLUE-MOUNTAIN BERRY-SILVER-BLACK-FLO ORANGE-PINK
> 
> :welcomesign:


:target:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Authorized High Country Dealer*

Contact Me For Any High Country Item
Iron Mace
Stiletto 380
Sidewinder Pro
Katana
Speed Pro Arrows 

Give Me A Call Or Pm Me!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Spec Archery Super Ball Peeps*

Super Ball Peeps Are In Stock
Black
37 And 45 Degree
Super Ball Peep $13
Super Ball Peep Kit $40


----------



## bowaholic77

Got my strings in the mail!

They look great and will get them on my bow this weekend!!

Thanks Jason!


----------



## Gniederg

*TINYS Bowstrings on my Switchback XT*

Here they are - Green and tan 452x with green halo serving. :thumb: 

Another satisfied customer . . . . :wav: 

Thanks Jason!


----------



## spotshooter300

*logo*

I will be looking for shooting staff shooters soon,anyone interested?


----------



## spotshooter300

*Bowjax Riserjax*

Had A Pm On This Product!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Mjbrady*

Mathews Icon
452x Flo Green And Black
62xs Green And Black 2 Color End- Idler Servings
62xs Center Serving
Bowjax Ultra Jax Ii Installed
Complete Set Will Ship Out Monday Morning
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mjbrady

Jason, They look great! Can't wait for them to arrive. How do you ship USPS? Thanks again for such a smooth order and communication.:darkbeer: 
Mark



spotshooter300 said:


> Mathews Icon
> 452x Flo Green And Black
> 62xs Green And Black 2 Color End- Idler Servings
> 62xs Center Serving
> Bowjax Ultra Jax Ii Installed
> Complete Set Will Ship Out Monday Morning
> Thanks!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



mjbrady said:


> Jason, They look great! Can't wait for them to arrive. How do you ship USPS? Thanks again for such a smooth order and communication.:darkbeer:
> Mark


I ship usps,
THANKS
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## Gniederg

*Nice New colors*

Bump for the new colors on the Mathew's Icon. 

They look sweet!


----------



## bowaholic77

:bump: :bump:


----------



## caseyann2210

*These strings?*

Deserve another bump to the top


----------



## spotshooter300

*High Country Dealer*

Interested In A 
Iron Mace
Or Any Other High Country Product Contact Me!!!
Iron Mace
Speed ,smoothness,quietness ...........


----------



## bowaholic77

*Bump!*



spotshooter300 said:


> A FEW MORE STAFF POSITIONS AVAILABLE


Someone should be jumping for that! These are great strings!

(pics later this evening!!)


----------



## spotshooter300

*pics*

Jim Postens Set For A Hoyt Vectrix
2 Strings
Flo Green - Black
Black -silver
Black -silver Cables


----------



## jimposten

You rule Jason. How bout you post a teaser pic of your stack of Postens you are taking to bedford 

JIM


----------



## IGluIt4U

Finally got my bow Tiny'd... and man.. lemme tell ya.. this thread is sweet!! :thumb:

Thanks Jason.. looks great, although lacking in Bling, these are for my hunting bow.. I'll get another set with a bit of bling for my shiny bow... 

What I want is a solid, reliable, stay-tuned bowstring for my hunting bow. I think I've found it. Basic green and brown with green halo serving... :thumb: Look out Mr Elkie.... :moose: :archer:

:cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U

jimposten said:


> You rule Jason. How bout you post a teaser pic of your stack of Postens you are taking to bedford
> 
> JIM


Ah man.. that ain't playin fair now.... :nono:  :wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks Jim*



jimposten said:


> You rule Jason. How bout you post a teaser pic of your stack of Postens you are taking to bedford
> 
> JIM


HERE'S A PEEK ,GOT ALOT OF THEM READY HAHAHAHA!


----------



## IGluIt4U

I'd say Bedford will be quite stable.... :thumb:


----------



## jimposten

Bump for a heck of a guy 

JIM


----------



## spotshooter300

*All Pms*

Hi All,
I Will Be At Bedford Indiana For Ibo Triple Crown .
All Pms And Orders Will Be Answered Monday When I Return
Thanks
J Heaton
Tinys Bowstrings


----------



## Gniederg

*Look what showed up in the mail today ....*


----------



## Gniederg

*oh yes,*

Thanks for the cap - too.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



IGluIt4U said:


> Finally got my bow Tiny'd... and man.. lemme tell ya.. this thread is sweet!! :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Jason.. looks great, although lacking in Bling, these are for my hunting bow.. I'll get another set with a bit of bling for my shiny bow...
> 
> What I want is a solid, reliable, stay-tuned bowstring for my hunting bow. I think I've found it. Basic green and brown with green halo serving... :thumb: Look out Mr Elkie.... :moose: :archer:
> 
> :cheers:



HI ALL ,Still in Bedford IN,ibo triple crown,be back tomorrow
thanks to all!!!!!
J HEATON ---TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## Pigsooie13

Can't wait to see what they look like on my Hardwoods Guardian...I'll post some pics here when I get them on. Thanks


----------



## jimposten

Put a set on my Vectrix.... baled 50 arrows to set the string, adjusted timing and sync, tied in my peep, and there it stays. Great work Jason.

I will post up some pics.

JIM


----------



## spotshooter300

*New Colors In Stock*

In Stock 452x 2 Color
Flo Purple Speckle
Flo Yellow Speckle
Silver Speckle
Flo Orange Speckle


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hoyt Pro Elite Sprirals*

452 X Flo Yellow Speckle -silver Speckle String
452 X Flo Yellow Speckle B.c -c.c
Smooth
Check Out That First Class Stabilizer As Well!!!!


----------



## Gniederg

*If looks could kill . . .*

Or shoot all X's -- S W E E T strings


----------



## spotshooter300

*Sweeeeeeeet*



Gniederg said:


> Or shoot all X's -- S W E E T strings


THANKS
BOW SOLD IN OLY 30 MINS,GOT IT RESTRUNG AND LISTED IT TODAY-GREAT SHOOTER


----------



## bowaholic77

How about a :bump: for great strings and customer service:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*N.h 452x String*

452X FLO YELLOW SPECKLE-RED
VERY NICE!!!!!!!!


:jaw:


----------



## jimposten

Now those look nice!!!!

Why dont you do something special like that for the AR34....

Just suprise me:wink:

Just because its mossy oak -dosent mean the strings have to be

JIM


----------



## acridlon

*Another set*

Jason, I am looking for a set for the guardian now. Do you have a Flo green speckle and silver speckle with silver serving? Something along those lines anyway. Let me know. Thanks, Alan


----------



## spotshooter300

*Surprise*



jimposten said:


> Now those look nice!!!!
> 
> Why dont you do something special like that for the AR34....
> 
> Just suprise me:wink:
> 
> Just because its mossy oak -dosent mean the strings have to be
> 
> JIM


I can do that JIM,YOU WILL BE SURPRISED!!!
JASON HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Flo Green Speckle*



acridlon said:


> Jason, I am looking for a set for the guardian now. Do you have a Flo green speckle and silver speckle with silver serving? Something along those lines anyway. Let me know. Thanks, Alan


I currently do not have flo green speckle in stock,I will get some


----------



## XRING11

*Bump it up!!!!*

These strings are the best quality out there! They have performed flawlessly! Do yourself a favor and GET YA SOME!!!!!!!!:rock:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



XRING11 said:


> These strings are the best quality out there! They have performed flawlessly! Do yourself a favor and GET YA SOME!!!!!!!!:rock:


THANK YOU FOR THE COMMENT
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## talonwolf37

*hey jason*

thought i would let you know i shot my dynatec through a chrono.
at 60lbs with a 388gr arrow i got 270fps. with the old strings at
62lbs i was shooting 258fps. two pounds lighter and 12 feet faster,and 
the bow shoots better now. thanks again for the great strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Welcome*



talonwolf37 said:


> thought i would let you know i shot my dynatec through a chrono.
> at 60lbs with a 388gr arrow i got 270fps. with the old strings at
> 62lbs i was shooting 258fps. two pounds lighter and 12 feet faster,and
> the bow shoots better now. thanks again for the great strings.:thumbs_up


THANKS,hope we can do business again in future!


----------



## acridlon

bump... for great strings and a great guy to deal with...Alan


----------



## rocklab

Jason I'm interested in a set of strings and cables.I sent you a pm with a couple of questions.Thanks.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm*



rocklab said:


> Jason I'm interested in a set of strings and cables.I sent you a pm with a couple of questions.Thanks.


REPLIED TO YOUR PM
THANKS!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Bowjax!!!!*

clear bowjax $7.99 per 4
monster riser jax $26 per 4


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*

Welcome All!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Jim Posten*

452 X Flo Speckle Purple - White

Pics Back Up


----------



## spotshooter300

*452 X*

452 X Flo Yellow Speckle - Red
Wow!!


----------



## jimposten

Looks good, man, Now I just have to strip the AR down for powdercoat. The mossy oak has to go

JIM


spotshooter300 said:


> 452 X Flo Speckle Purple - White
> 
> Pics Back Up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thank Ya Jim*



jimposten said:


> Looks good, man, Now I just have to strip the AR down for powdercoat. The mossy oak has to go
> 
> JIM


WELCOME


----------



## spotshooter300

*PM color pic*

silver and green!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of 452 X Apex 7*

452x Flo Orange Speckle And Silver
SILVER Speckle Cable
62XS 2 COLOR SERVINGS

BOWJAX MONSTER RISER JAX AS WELL!!!! 
SPOT HOGG .010 HOGG IT -WRAP
SPOT HOGG WHAMMY
POSTEN STABILIZER


----------



## indiana redneck

Ordered a set for my Martin Bengal & all i can say is wow my bow shoots way better than what it did & by far the best set i have ever put on a bow & i have tried out many different custom strings. Jason will be my go to guy for strings from now on. Guys order a set you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## spotshooter300

*thanks*



indiana ******* said:


> Ordered a set for my Martin Bengal & all i can say is wow my bow shoots way better than what it did & by far the best set i have ever put on a bow & i have tried out many different custom strings. Jason will be my go to guy for strings from now on. Guys order a set you will not be dissappointed.


THANKS FOR YOUR ORDER,HOPE TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU IN THE FUTURE!


----------



## HOYT 52

verry nice strings thank you:wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



HOYT 52 said:


> verry nice strings thank you:wink:


THANK YOU HOPE TO DO BUSINESS AGAIN IN THE FUTURE!


----------



## lilrobinhood

PM Sent...


----------



## spotshooter300

*pm*



lilrobinhood said:


> PM Sent...


reply sent to you,THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For A 06 Allegiance*

452x Rootbeer -silver Speckle
Full Set Goes Out Tomorrow
BOWJAX ULTRA JAX II BROWN-CLEAR ALSO


----------



## spotshooter300

*Spot Hogg Cable Adjusters*

I Have 3 Sets Of Spot Hogg Cable Adjusters
Allow You To Adjust Cam Timing 
Full Instructions With Each Set
$14 Each - Paypal Add 3%


----------



## Jersey Ray

*Nice!*



spotshooter300 said:


> 452x Rootbeer -silver Speckle
> Full Set Goes Out Tomorrow
> BOWJAX ULTRA JAX II BROWN-CLEAR ALSO


They look really nice! Can`t wait to put them on and shoot! :wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Prices Still The Same*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 STANDARD SERVE $50 shipped
> 8125 HALO SERVE $55 shipped
> 8125 ROLLER GUARD BOWS HALO SERVE $60 SHIPPED
> 
> 452X STANDARD SERVE $55 SHIPPED
> 452X HALO SERVE $60 SHIPPED
> 452X ROLLER GUARD BOWS HALO $65 SHIPPED


THANKS TO ALL


----------



## spotshooter300

*Parker Ulta Lite 31*

Being Built Today ,goes Out Tomorrow,will Post Pics When Complete
Thanks


----------



## tunerguy

you have a pm


----------



## XRING11

Bump for the best strings out there!!!!! You guys have got to try a set of these, man do they perform and hold up!!!!!:rock:


----------



## spotshooter300

*pics-PARKER ULTRA LIGHT 31*

8125 Flo Orange-flo Green
62xs 2 Color Black-orange
Will Go Out Tomorrow!!!


----------



## jddrew

another great set of strings! THANKS JASON!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For 07 Allegiance For K .f In Pa*

452 X Flo Green -black
62 Xs Served
Will Go Out To You Tomorrow 
Thanks


----------



## vectrixxl

*string*

Just got off the phone with him ordering my strings. great guy to deal with.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



vectrixxl said:


> Just got off the phone with him ordering my strings. great guy to deal with.


Your strings will be shipped tomorrow!!
thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For A Hoyt Ultratech 3000 Limbs*



vectrixxl said:


> Just got off the phone with him ordering my strings. great guy to deal with.


452 X FLO YELLOW SPECKLE-BLACK
62 XS SERVED
SMOOOOOOOOTH AS ALWAYS
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vectrixxl

*strings*

they look great. can't wait to try them out. Thank you again


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



vectrixxl said:


> they look great. can't wait to try them out. Thank you again


YOUR WELCOME
HOPE TO DO BUSINESS AGAIN IN THE FUTURE!!!


----------



## vectrixxl

bump for great service


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*pms REPLIED TO*

All Pm's Answered




TINYS BOWSTRINGS HUNTER IBO TEAM FIRST PLACE AT PA SHOOT,ALSO 1-2 PLACE HUNTER CLASS- INDIVIDUAL


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm's Replied To*

All Answered


----------



## dc1003

here is a bump for ya


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Dc In Indiana*

Martin 452x Green -silver
62xs Served
Bowjax


----------



## mfdfirepro

*Mr. nice guy*

Hey, I wanted to say thanks for taking the time to talk with me in bedford. Just so everyone knows, Tiny is very passionate about what he does, and not afraid to be honest no matter who it upsets. Quality looks awesome, I will be ordering a set soon.


----------



## acridlon

BUMP!!! For great strings at great prices...


----------



## spotshooter300

*thanks*



mfdfirepro said:


> Hey, I wanted to say thanks for taking the time to talk with me in bedford. Just so everyone knows, Tiny is very passionate about what he does, and not afraid to be honest no matter who it upsets. Quality looks awesome, I will be ordering a set soon.


THANKS-HOPE TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU SOON
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Hoytnut76*

452x Rootbeer-silver
62xs Serve
On Its Way To Ya!!!!!!!


----------



## hoytnut76

Those look awsome cant wait to get them :darkbeer::archery:


----------



## sharkred

A set would look good on my X- force, put my name in the hat.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hat!*



sharkred said:


> A set would look good on my X- force, put my name in the hat.


SORRY, FREE GIVEAWAY IS DONE.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

Deer Season Will Be Here Soon!!!
Wipe Off The Dust And Get 'em Ready!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of A 07 High Country Iron Mace*

452x Flo Orange -blu
452x Purple Cables
62xs Serve


----------



## spotshooter300

*Prices Still The Same*

8125 Stan. Serve $50 Shipped
Halo Available
452x Stan. Serve $55 Shipped
Halo Available 

Roller Guard Bows Add $5

Paypal Add 3%.money Order
Contact Me By Pm Or By Phone Direct For Info Or Orders
Thanks
J Heaton
Tinys Bowstrings


----------



## spotshooter300

*Price*

Price For Complete Set
Thanks


----------



## bowaholic77

Bump for the day!!:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Prices*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 Stan. Serve $50 Shipped
> Halo Available
> 452x Stan. Serve $55 Shipped
> Halo Available
> 
> Roller Guard Bows Add $5
> 
> Paypal Add 3%.money Order
> Contact Me By Pm Or By Phone Direct For Info Or Orders
> Thanks
> J Heaton
> Tinys Bowstrings


WELCOME ALL


----------



## jddrew

big bump for tiny!


----------



## spotshooter300

*2 Sets Of Pics*

2 Sets For J.m In Indiana
452 X Sliver -green Standard Serve
452 X Black- Green Standard Serve
Will Go Out To You Tomorrow
Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Vectrixxl*

8125 Flo Yellow-blue Standard Serve -silver -62xs Cable
Bowjax
D Loop's
Thanks
Will Go Out Tomorrow


----------



## spotshooter300

*Prices Still The Same*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 Stan. Serve $50 Shipped
> Halo Available
> 452x Stan. Serve $55 Shipped
> Halo Available
> 
> Roller Guard Bows Add $5
> 
> Paypal Add 3%.money Order
> Contact Me By Pm Or By Phone Direct For Info Or Orders
> Thanks
> J Heaton
> Tinys Bowstrings


FULL SET SHIPPED


----------



## ROCKMAN57

Them thar strings look great.I'd love a free set.Really like the silver n black.
Put me in tha hat.
Thanks,
Rock


----------



## spotshooter300

*452 X*

452x -flo Green -black Speckle
Be In Stock Soon


----------



## spotshooter300

*pms REPLIED TO*

Answered All Pms 
Thanks
Congrats To Ibo Hunter Class Team World Champions
Dave S
Nathan H
Sherm B
Calvin H
Good Job Guys!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Rage*

4 Packs Of Rage 2 Blade Broadheads In Stock
2 Inch 
$34.99 Plus Shipping
Paypal Add 3%

ANYTHING ARCHERY,GIVE ME A SHOUT!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

452 X Red And Black For D.e.
62 Xs 2 Color Red /black
Hoyt National Pro Staff


----------



## jimposten

Here is a pic of my purple strings on my Purple AR.

Great work Tiny:darkbeer:



















JIM


----------



## turkeyinstinct

PM'd Ya!:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm Replied Too*



turkeyinstinct said:


> PM'd Ya!:wink::thumbs_up


WELCOME ALL!
2-3 DAYS TURNAROUND TIME NOW


----------



## spotshooter300

*Custom*

3d Shooters
Want A More Stable Set With Good Speed
8125 String
452x Cables
Just Finished Another Apex 7 Custom Served Set For D.s In Indiana


----------



## turkeyinstinct

Bump it up for Jason:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm Replied Too*

Replied To All Pms
Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*452x*

452 X Flo Green Speckle In Stock


----------



## XRING11

If you guys don't have a set of these on your bow yet you are definitely missing out!!!! These strings are top notch in quality, durability and craftmanship! I have three top ten finishes in national tournaments this year and would never trust anything but Tinys.......I rely on Tinys Strings and so should you......XRING11


----------



## spotshooter300

*thanks*



XRING11 said:


> If you guys don't have a set of these on your bow yet you are definitely missing out!!!! These strings are top notch in quality, durability and craftmanship! I have three top ten finishes in national tournaments this year and would never trust anything but Tinys.......I rely on Tinys Strings and so should you......XRING11


YIP,NO DOUBT HE IS A GREAT SHOT!!
YOUR SET GOES OUT TOMORROW!!!


----------



## turkeyinstinct

Cant wait to get my set!!!!:wink::bump2:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



turkeyinstinct said:


> Cant wait to get my set!!!!:wink::bump2:


452X FLO GREEN SPECKLE- BROWN-TAN HALO ,YOU WILL LIKE


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Hey Jason, can't wait to throw those things on the Commander, did you receive my payment?


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



X-SHOOTER said:


> Hey Jason, can't wait to throw those things on the Commander, did you receive my payment?


THEY WENT OUT THIS MORNING,
THANKS
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS
I SERVED THE WEAR AREA THRU THE CABLE SLIDE AS WELL
THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*452 X Flo Grenn Speckle*



turkeyinstinct said:


> Cant wait to get my set!!!!:wink::bump2:



HERE YA GO
452X FLO GREEN SPECKLE-BROWN
TAN HALO SERVED
SMOOTH!!
WILL GO OUT TOMORROW
THANKS
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## turkeyinstinct

OHHHHHH MAN!!!!!:clap::whoo::high5::jaw::thumb::dance::eek3: Will post pics when I get it on. Thanks Jason I couldent ask for any better service. Will deff send everyone I know your way:wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



turkeyinstinct said:


> OHHHHHH MAN!!!!!:clap::whoo::high5::jaw::thumb::dance::eek3: Will post pics when I get it on. Thanks Jason I couldent ask for any better service. Will deff send everyone I know your way:wink:


YOUR WELCOME,HOPE TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU AGAIN
TINYS BOWSTRINGS
:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Bds*

452x Green-silver
Stan Serve
62xs Cable Serve


----------



## BDS

*Strings*

They look awesome, can't wait to get them on.

BDS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Roller Guard Bows*

New Price For Roller Guard Bows
$50 8125 Standard Serve
$55 452x Standard Serve
Add $5 For Halo To Either Material
Thanks


----------



## loc

Jim

what kind of arrow rest on that purple bow?


----------



## spotshooter300

*rest*



loc said:


> Jim
> 
> what kind of arrow rest on that purple bow?


I believe a alpine drop rest


----------



## spotshooter300

*strings for MRS POSTEN*

JIM,
your set of 
8125 pink and black go out tomorrow!
thanks


----------



## jimposten

Those are perfect. She will love them.

Thanks again Jason.

Take care

JIM


----------



## stabmanswife

I do LOVE them!!
That pink is perfect, I can't wait to get them on!!
Thanks a bunch!
Jen


spotshooter300 said:


> JIM,
> your set of
> 8125 pink and black go out tomorrow!
> thanks


----------



## turkeyinstinct

Got my strings yesterday and they are unbelievable! I shot my bow through the chronograph with the old tailer made bowstring and it rang up as 235 fps after that I put the new Tinys bowstring on and shot it through the chronograph and it rang up 251 with the same arrows and 4lbs more pull because I had the right length Buss cable rather then the half inch to long one I had on before. Jason builds his strings right and at the right cost too. Thanks Again Jason! I know where I will be getting my next set!:wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hey*



turkeyinstinct said:


> Got my strings yesterday and they are unbelievable! I shot my bow through the chronograph with the old tailer made bowstring and it rang up as 235 fps after that I put the new Tinys bowstring on and shot it through the chronograph and it rang up 251 with the same arrows and 4lbs more pull because I had the right length Buss cable rather then the half inch to long one I had on before. Jason builds his strings right and at the right cost too. Thanks Again Jason! I know where I will be getting my next set!:wink:


THANKS FOR THE NICE WORDS,HOPE TO DO BUSINESS AGAIN IN THE FUTURE
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Prices*

8125 Standard Serve $50 Shipped
452x Standard Serve $55 Shipped
Halo Add $5
Shoot Thru X Systems Add $10

All Pms Answered


----------



## jk99

*1*

pm sent.


----------



## spotshooter300

*All Answered*



jk99 said:


> pm sent.


Thanks ,replied to your pm
Tinys Bowstrings


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of Mathews Lx*

452x Green-black Standard Serve
62xs Cable Serve
Thanks


----------



## treeman Dan

Got my set today!They look great!Very fast service.Thank you!Dan


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



treeman Dan said:


> Got my set today!They look great!Very fast service.Thank you!Dan


Your welcome,hope to do business with you again


----------



## spotshooter300

*Welcome*

turn around 2-4 days and shipped
thanks


452x rootbeer-white
tan serve
goes out tomorrow


----------



## Hopperton

Rootbeer-White 
Tan serve

I cant wait to get these on the bow thanks for the unreal turnaround time.

Erik


----------



## spotshooter300

*welcome*



Hopperton said:


> Rootbeer-White
> Tan serve
> 
> I cant wait to get these on the bow thanks for the unreal turnaround time.
> 
> Erik


Hope to do business with you again!


----------



## spotshooter300

*new thread*

posted new thread
thanks for all orders
TINYS BOWSTRINGS -PART 2
THREAD WILL BE CLOSED FOR NEW THREAD-LINK TO THIS THREAD WILL BE PROVIDED
THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

Dont wait till the last minute for deer season,get em ready !


----------



## spotshooter300

*pm's*

all answered
thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 Standard Serve $50 Shipped
> 452x Standard Serve $55 Shipped
> Halo Add $5
> Shoot Thru X Systems Add $10
> 
> All Pms Answered


WELCOME


----------



## Hawk77

I have a Mathews Q2 and want to replace all the strings and cables. I like the Green and Brown combo, but do not know what the difference in materials is. I want to buy the best string and cable. Let me know. I don't get to check archerytalk.com often, so please reply to [email protected].

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## spotshooter300

*Repiled By E Mail*



Hawk77 said:


> I have a Mathews Q2 and want to replace all the strings and cables. I like the Green and Brown combo, but do not know what the difference in materials is. I want to buy the best string and cable. Let me know. I don't get to check archerytalk.com often, so please reply to [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew


THANKS
Replied by e mail


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics Of Colors In Stock*

HAD SOME PM'S OF COLORS
HERE ARE SOME
452x and 8125


----------



## spotshooter300

*pms REPLIED TO*

pm's answered
thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*pms REPLIED TO*

all answered
thanks


----------



## Industry

good looking stuff.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



Industry said:


> good looking stuff.


Tinys Bowstrings will be in Anderson ,In. tomorrow for IBO WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP.All pm's will be answered tomorrow evening
thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

Gongrats
D Sheperd -Tinys Bowstrings Staff -World Champion Ibo Hunter Class


----------



## spotshooter300

*452x*

Added A New Color
452x Sunset Orange


----------



## bowaholic77

spotshooter300 said:


> Gongrats
> D Sheperd -Tinys Bowstrings Staff -World Champion Ibo Hunter Class


Congrats there!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Welcome To All*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 Standard Serve $50 Shipped
> 452x Standard Serve $55 Shipped
> Halo Add $5
> Shoot Thru X Systems Add $10
> 
> All Pms Answered


PM ME FOR INFO OR ORDERS


----------



## spotshooter300

Ttt

8125 $50 Shipped
452x $55 Shipped
Halo Add $5
Shoot Thru X Systems Add $10
Bowjax In Stock
Super Ball Peeps And Peep Kits
D Loop


----------



## spotshooter300

*ALL ANSWERED-pms*

I will be filling new staff positions in a month or so for next year.If interested pm me with info.
DAVE SHEPERD SHOOTS TINYS BOWSTRINGS,IBO WORLD CHAMPION HC
Thanks to all my staff shooters for a great year!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*pms REPLIED TO*

thanks
2-4 and shipped


----------



## spotshooter300

*452x Green-silver*

Set Goes Out Tomorrow To Bloomington,in For A Pse X Force
Thanks


----------



## lkmust

can't wait to get my set for my trykon


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm'd You Back*



lkmust said:


> can't wait to get my set for my trykon


THANKS
PLEASE reply to my pm 
thanks


----------



## elkanddeer2001

looking for a set of strings for my mathews drenalin how much total shiopping and all for the best you got pimped out to the max?


----------



## spotshooter300

elkanddeer2001 said:


> looking for a set of strings for my mathews drenalin how much total shiopping and all for the best you got pimped out to the max?


452X $55 SHIPPED COMPLETE SET,YOU PICK THE COLORS STANDARD SERVED.
HALO ADD $5 
SHIPPED!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pms Answered*

THANKS for all the pm's for info and orders.
Alot of orders in process,turn around will be going to 3-5 days soon
THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For A Hoyt Trykon*



lkmust said:


> can't wait to get my set for my trykon


8125 FLO ORANGE/BLACK
STANDARD SERVE
FLOATING YOKE

THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Mathews Switchback Xt*

452x Flo Orange/black
Halo Serve


----------



## tnwill

PM sent.

thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi*



tnwill said:


> PM sent.
> 
> thanks


REPLIED to your pm
thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For A Hoyt Mt Sport Intruder*

8125 Green/black
Halo Serve


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For A 06 Old Glory*

8125 Blue/black String - 3d Black Served
452x Silver/black Cables - 3d Silver Served


----------



## tnwill

Now that is customer service. I ordered the strings last night at 10:30pm, just got a pm, they will ship out tomorrow. How cool is that!!

thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



tnwill said:


> Now that is customer service. I ordered the strings last night at 10:30pm, just got a pm, they will ship out tomorrow. How cool is that!!
> 
> thanks


thanks
hope to do business again


----------



## spotshooter300

*Apex 452x Black /blue*

452 X Black /blue Apex
Smooooooth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkmust

*hoyt trykon*

string looks awesome can't wait to get them installed.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Season Close*

GET 'em ready ,season will be here soon
THANKS


----------



## Bushy402

Free Bump!!!:darkbeer: Just wanted to say THANKS JASON for going out of your way to get me the string I needed A.S.A.P. 

If your thinking about ordering DO NOT HESITATE, Jason will make sure your happy...
Looking forward to purchasing more strings in the future. Sent you your payment lastnight for the overnight delivery.


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



UltratecUser said:


> Free Bump!!!:darkbeer: Just wanted to say THANKS JASON for going out of your way to get me the string I needed A.S.A.P.
> 
> If your thinking about ordering DO NOT HESITATE, Jason will make sure your happy...
> Looking forward to purchasing more strings in the future. Sent you your payment lastnight for the overnight delivery.


your welcome!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*


all pm's answered!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## jimposten

Finally got the wifes bow back together... Once again Great Job Jason:wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



jimposten said:


> Finally got the wifes bow back together... Once again Great Job Jason:wink:


THANKS,LOOKS GOOD


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

2-3 DAY turn around time


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

Ttt
Turn Around Is 3-5 Days Now,oders Are Coming In Steady.
Pm Me For Info Or Orders


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## DenCMSC

*PM sent*

PM sent regarding string/cable set.


----------



## sharkred

I would love to try a set for my apex 7, put my name in the hat. Thanks Mike


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm's Replied To*



DenCMSC said:


> PM sent regarding string/cable set.


THANKS

REPLIED TO YOUR PM
THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Sorry*



sharkred said:


> I would love to try a set for my apex 7, put my name in the hat. Thanks Mike


FREE GIVE AWAYS ARE DONE FOR TIME BEING.
THANKS

PM ME FOR ORDERS OR INFO OR CALL DIRECT
THANKS
TINYS BOWSTRINGS
765-864-9169


----------



## Duckdawg

Jason
PM sent on a set. At least if it went through.

Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Duckdawg said:


> Jason
> PM sent on a set. At least if it went through.
> 
> Thanks


REPLIED TO YOUR PM
THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Shipping Tomorrow*

Wgmitch 452x Tan/green Halo Served For A Mathews Legacy


----------



## Rem870XJ

Got the string and cable on 2night. Bow shoots awesome and the flo orange really makes my bow stand out. Only problem my local set up guy had was the serving ran too far down past where my fall away rests string ran through the cable to make it work. Not complaining, just figured i would throw that at you for future reference. Looks awesome!!! Thanks and I will be back with more strings and cable needs in the future. Keep up the quality, thats all I wanted and I feel like it was spot on.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Turn Around Is 3-5 Days Now
Thanks To All


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*shipping out monday*

8125 sliver/black for duckdawg HOYT ULTRA ELITE
==========================

452x green/black for DenCMSC 07 IRON MACE


ALL PMS ANSWERED


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 Standard Serve $50 Shipped
> 452x Standard Serve $55 Shipped
> Halo Add $5
> Shoot Thru X Systems Add $10
> 
> All Pms Answered


2-4 DAY TURN AROUND TIME
THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pms Answered*

Thanks!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

2-4 Days Turn Around Time


----------



## Hit The Release

Jason, PM and Paypal sent, looking forward to dressing up my Fred Bear, deer and hogs beware, especially the porkers.

Thanks Again
:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Hit The Release said:


> Jason, PM and Paypal sent, looking forward to dressing up my Fred Bear, deer and hogs beware, especially the porkers.
> 
> Thanks Again
> :darkbeer:


Ill get em built
THANKS
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt
All Pm's Answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

2 SETS FOR SWITCHBACK XT'S GO OUT TOMORROW FOR fstgstdsmpay
452x black/green
452x green/tan


THANKS



ALL PMS ANSWERED!!!!


----------



## Babbit

spotshooter300 said:


> Want To Try A Set Free
> Just Reply To My Thread Between Today And Thursday Ill Choose Someone To Give A 1 Free Set Away Shipped- Maybe 2
> Just To Get The Word Out
> J Heaton


I would love to try a set. I'm going to need a new set by spring anyway. They are good looking strings and cables. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Babbit

Babbit said:


> I would love to try a set. I'm going to need a new set by spring anyway. They are good looking strings and cables. Thanks for the chance.


I guess I need to watch the dates.


----------



## bowaholic77

Up, Up, Up!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm's Answered*

Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

TTT
Have a great holiday!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

ALL PM'S ANSWERED
THANKS



:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 Standard Serve $50 Shipped
> 452x Standard Serve $55 Shipped
> Halo Add $5
> Shoot Thru X Systems Add $10
> PAYPAL ADD 3%
> 
> All Pms Answered


WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Bearbuck

*PM sent*

PM sent for a set of strings/cables. need expedited.

Bearbuck (Brian)


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For 2002 Bowtech Patriot*

8125 Green -tan For A 2002 Bowtech Patriot


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For A Bowtech Guardian*

452x Black-tan Will Go Out Tomorrow For Douglassjjr
Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics For Mathews Drenalin*

452x Rootbeer/black


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Bearbuck said:


> PM sent for a set of strings/cables. need expedited.
> 
> Bearbuck (Brian)


452X TAN-GREEN
WILL go out tomorrow
thanks


----------



## DenCMSC

*darned good strings*

Got my first set on my Iron Mace, they are working out very well.

PM sent....need a set for my buddies AR 31.

I highly reccomend anyone looking for a string-cable set to give Tiny's a try.


----------



## Hit The Release

*Very Nice Strings*

Just got my Fred Bear restrung and boy does that bow look nice. With the limbs set at 60 and a 31 inch draw, bow clock at 275. I thought that was pretty good for a Buckmaster 4000, also it groups better too. No signs of peep problems, and I am very pleased with the strings and the bow's performance. 

Once Again Thanks Jason!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



DenCMSC said:


> Got my first set on my Iron Mace, they are working out very well.
> 
> PM sent....need a set for my buddies AR 31.
> 
> I highly reccomend anyone looking for a string-cable set to give Tiny's a try.


THANKS,hope to do business again!

:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



Hit The Release said:


> Just got my Fred Bear restrung and boy does that bow look nice. With the limbs set at 60 and a 31 inch draw, bow clock at 275. I thought that was pretty good for a Buckmaster 4000, also it groups better too. No signs of peep problems, and I am very pleased with the strings and the bow's performance.
> 
> Once Again Thanks Jason!!!!!


your welcome!!!

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt
Deer Season Only 3 Weeks Away ,yip


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

452x Flo Orange/black FOR A AR 31
Goes Out Monday
Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics -bowtech Commander*

452x Sunset Orange-flo Yellow Speckle String
452x Flo Yellow Speckle Cables


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

Good Luck To All Hunters This Season


----------



## IGluIt4U

spotshooter300 said:


> Good Luck To All Hunters This Season


Thanks Jason.. I'll be packin my Slayer with Tiny's strings and cables out to Montana the end of the week.. gonna go chase some elk... If I don't come home with one, it surely will not be due to my strings and cables... :wink: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Good Luck!!!*



IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks Jason.. I'll be packin my Slayer with Tiny's strings and cables out to Montana the end of the week.. gonna go chase some elk... If I don't come home with one, it surely will not be due to my strings and cables... :wink: :thumb: :cheers:


A friend of mine just got his bull in Colorado yesterday.5x4
THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## altman

*strings*

I would love to try a set also.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

8125 Set For A Iron Mace 
Flo Green/black Went Out This Morning To Deer30
Thanks Again


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

8125 cable for a pse scorpion goes out monday
8125 string for a bear goes out monday
8125 set for a buckmaster goes out monday
thanks to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 Standard Serve $50 Shipped
> 452x Standard Serve $55 Shipped
> Halo Add $5
> Shoot Thru X Systems Add $10







Just 2 weeks away yip-old mossy horn


----------



## Deer30

Thanks Jason my friend, the string and cables look great. This is the second set I have ordered and have to say very good service:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



Deer30 said:


> Thanks Jason my friend, the string and cables look great. This is the second set I have ordered and have to say very good service:thumbs_up


hope to do business again in future!!!!


----------



## jamiepatterson

Tiny, thanks for string and custom made split yoke cable last year for my apex. It shot great! i won the buckmasters championship with it. Jamie


----------



## spotshooter300

*Glad To Hear It!!*



jamiepatterson said:


> Tiny, thanks for string and custom made split yoke cable last year for my apex. It shot great! i won the buckmasters championship with it. Jamie


CONGRATS!!!Keep up the great shooting,alot of great archers compete in that shoot
JASON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



spotshooter300 said:


> HAD SOME PM'S OF COLORS
> HERE ARE SOME
> 452x and 8125


ALL PMS ANSWERED
HERE IS SOME AVAILABLE COLORS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Shipping Tomorrow*

452X FLO SPECKLE YELLOW/BROWN for a PSE DURANGO
:shade:


----------



## Bearbuck

*Tinys bowstring A-1.*

Just wanted to chime in and give appreciation for Tinys Bowstrings. Want to encourage you to stop in at "Tinybowstrings.com" If you are looking for new strings and cables. Jason is very nice and his integrity great. It is a joy just to speak with him. One of those kind of people that it seems you have known all your life. 
About 1 month ago, I was needing strings and a cable asap. I contacted Tiny Bowstrings (Jason) and explained my dire situation that really had no time to be acted on. Jason was so helpful that he got them made and set to me within around 2 days. THATS AMAZING SERVCE! I put them on and I kid you not, within 3 shots, my String had settled and the peep stays in same place now. Excellent. That is a sign of qaulity string making. Because his service was so good, I came into another used bow this week. The string and cable on it are freyed bout as bad as I Have ever seen. I called on Tinys Bowstrings. Why? Because of my last experience with them. Same service this time around also. This time I was in a difficult situation and I explained that to Jason (Tinys) He done a favor to help me out! I can't think of anyone else I know that would do that. That is Tinys making impressions on Archers with the desire to first please his customers and send them a top notch String and cable and 2nd- Receive payments for his work. I highly encourage you to give him a try. You will be very pleased to say the least. 
And no, I am not related to Jason or wok for him trying to sale these. I am simply another satified customer and YOU will be too. at Tiny's Bowstrngs


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Bearbuck said:


> Just wanted to chime in and give appreciation for Tinys Bowstrings. Want to encourage you to stop in at "Tinybowstrings.com" If you are looking for new strings and cables. Jason is very nice and his integrity great. It is a joy just to speak with him. One of those kind of people that it seems you have known all your life.
> About 1 month ago, I was needing strings and a cable asap. I contacted Tiny Bowstrings (Jason) and explained my dire situation that really had no time to be acted on. Jason was so helpful that he got them made and set to me within around 2 days. THATS AMAZING SERVCE! I put them on and I kid you not, within 3 shots, my String had settled and the peep stays in same place now. Excellent. That is a sign of qaulity string making. Because his service was so good, I came into another used bow this week. The string and cable on it are freyed bout as bad as I Have ever seen. I called on Tinys Bowstrings. Why? Because of my last experience with them. Same service this time around also. This time I was in a difficult situation and I explained that to Jason (Tinys) He done a favor to help me out! I can't think of anyone else I know that would do that. That is Tinys making impressions on Archers with the desire to first please his customers and send them a top notch String and cable and 2nd- Receive payments for his work. I highly encourage you to give him a try. You will be very pleased to say the least.
> And no, I am not related to Jason or wok for him trying to sale these. I am simply another satified customer and YOU will be too. at Tiny's Bowstrngs


THANKS,hope to do business with you again in the future.
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Labradors

*Hoyt Ultra-tec spiral cams*

I have a Ultra-tec that is needing a string and cables. Do you have a Phone i can call to place an order with you? I used to work at an Archery shop in Washington state and was a 3D shooter for about 5 yrs but got out of that. I Hunt still and train Labrador retreivers as my hobby now. This Elk season i lost a couple of strands on one of my cables, I would love to talk to you on the phone before i place my order. Thanks John, Our E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Labradors said:


> I have a Ultra-tec that is needing a string and cables. Do you have a Phone i can call to place an order with you? I used to work at an Archery shop in Washington state and was a 3D shooter for about 5 yrs but got out of that. I Hunt still and train Labrador retreivers as my hobby now. This Elk season i lost a couple of strands on one of my cables, I would love to talk to you on the phone before i place my order. Thanks John, Our E-mail is [email protected]


My contact number is 765-864-9169.
THANKS


----------



## spotshooter300

*shipping out monday*

8125 green-brown for dakota5.2
thanks

Mathews Q2 set in 452x red-white is next for outdrsmn82
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## outdrsmn82

*Q2 strings*

Cant wait to see them! GO BADGERS!


----------



## vectrixxl

PM sent on strings for a vectrix XL


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



vectrixxl said:


> PM sent on strings for a vectrix XL


Your strings are in process,thanks again for the orders
JASON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Turn Around Time*

Turn around time is now 10-14 days.
thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pms Answered*

Thanks And Good Luck Again To All Who Take To The Woods This Fall!!!!!
Jason
Tinys Bowstrings


----------



## talonwolf37

i just want everyone to know what kind of guy jason is. i started having peep rotation problem,and i have tried everything i know to get it to stop. with no luck. well i sent jason a pm to ask for his help. he is sending me a hole new string. i was not expecting that. talk about a stand up guy. 

i have put his strings on all but one of my bows. and when it needs strings i will be ordering from jason. thanks again jason for your help.


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt
3-5 Day Turn Around


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pms Answered*

All Answered 
Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Prices Still The Same*

8125 Is $50 Shipped
452x Is $55 Shipped
Halo Add $5
X Systems Add $10
Paypal Add 3%


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pms Answered*

Thanks
Old Mossy Horn Is In Trouble,first Day Out Saw 4.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## REDHDCHARM

A well deserved bump TTT! :thumb:


~~


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thank You*



REDHDCHARM said:


> A well deserved bump TTT! :thumb:
> 
> 
> ~~


THANK YOU

ALL PM'S ANSWERED


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## REDHDCHARM

A midnight bump for 1st thing in A.M. 

If you haven't tried his strings... You're missing out!! :wink:


~~


----------



## spotshooter300

*thanks*



REDHDCHARM said:


> A midnight bump for 1st thing in A.M.
> 
> If you haven't tried his strings... You're missing out!! :wink:
> 
> 
> ~~


Thanks again
all pm's answered


----------



## REDHDCHARM

This thread deserves a bump! :thumb: :rapture: 


~~


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pms Answered*

THANKS
All answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Pm's Answered


----------



## REDHDCHARM

BCY IS the material and Tiny's IS the bowstrings! :thumb: :wink:


~~


----------



## spotshooter300

*thanks*



REDHDCHARM said:


> BCY IS the material and Tiny's IS the bowstrings! :thumb: :wink:
> 
> 
> ~~


Thanks again:welcomesign:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

TTT

All pm's answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125 Standard Serve $50 Shipped
> 452x Standard Serve $55 Shipped
> Halo Add $5
> Shoot Thru X Systems Add $10
> 
> All Pms Answered


THANKS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

New thread time,alot of pm's on price and such!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*pics*

Here are some pics

452x and 8125


----------



## RyanH

TTT for a great guy!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## jcboof

In the process of ordering a set tonight!
Orange and Silver for my Safari ProElite!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



jcboof said:


> In the process of ordering a set tonight!
> Orange and Silver for my Safari ProElite!!!


PM sent to you
thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



jcboof said:


> In the process of ordering a set tonight!
> Orange and Silver for my Safari ProElite!!!


8125 FLO ORANGE-SILVER BOWSTRING
452X FLO ORANGE-SILVER CABLES
WILL SHIP TOMORROW


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ready to go!!*

BSUEWELL'S
452X BLACK-BLUE-WHITE STRING AND CABLES FOR A HOYT ULTRATEC !!
You will like!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pm's answered*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## XRING11

To the top!!!!!! Best Strings out there!!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Original pricing starts after Christmas
8125 $40 shipped
452x $45 shipped
Shoot thru x systems add $10
Paypal ,postal money order

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL


:usa2:


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*



spotshooter300 said:


> Original pricing starts after Christmas
> 8125 $40 shipped
> 452x $45 shipped
> Shoot thru x systems add $10
> Paypal ,postal money order
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL
> 
> 
> :usa2:


ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors

Give Jason a call he does strings and cables the right way the first time. I put a set of his strings and cables on for a guy and after 4 shots the peep was set in an didnt move. Serving is bar none the best.


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pm's answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Prices*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8125 
Single cam $50 shipped
Hybrid-dual-cam and half $55 shipped
shoot thru add $10
452x
single cam $55 shipped
hybrid-dual- cam and half $60 shipped
shoot thru add $10 
Halo in reg green only for now .014, .019
paypal

Postal money order

Prestretched-served under tension

BCY PRODUCTS


----------



## bowhunter1121

*string and cables*

Jason is a great guy and a awsome string maker i have 2 bows with his string and cables on them and all i have to say is they are sweet no peep rotating and gained fps and very nice job on making them give him a chance you will not be disappointed.here some pics of my guardian with his string and cables.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



bowhunter1121 said:


> Jason is a great guy and a awsome string maker i have 2 bows with his string and cables on them and all i have to say is they are sweet no peep rotating and gained fps and very nice job on making them give him a chance you will not be disappointed.here some pics of my guardian with his string and cables.


Glad you like,thanks for the post!
Tiny


----------



## Scalded_Dawg

*Bump Ttt*

Whoa! I found this at the bottom of page two!

Bump for a great string!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thanks*



Scalded_Dawg said:


> Whoa! I found this at the bottom of page two!
> 
> Bump for a great string!


Thanks for the bump!!
2-3 day turn aound time
$50 shipped all 452x colors in stock
Paypal -postal money order


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



spotshooter300 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8125
> Single cam $50 shipped
> Hybrid-dual-cam and half $55 shipped
> shoot thru add $10
> 452x
> single cam $55 shipped
> hybrid-dual- cam and half $60 shipped
> shoot thru add $10
> Halo in reg green only for now .014, .019
> paypal
> 
> Postal money order
> 
> Prestretched-served under tension
> 
> BCY PRODUCTS


ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*



spotshooter300 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8125
> Single cam $50 shipped
> Hybrid-dual-cam and half $55 shipped
> shoot thru add $10
> 452x
> single cam $55 shipped
> hybrid-dual- cam and half $60 shipped
> shoot thru add $10
> Halo in reg green only for now .014, .019
> paypal
> 
> Postal money order
> 
> Prestretched-served under tension
> 
> BCY PRODUCTS


ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

2-3 day turn around time!


----------



## IowaSwitchback

PM sent with some ??.....:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IowaSwitchback said:


> PM sent with some ??.....:darkbeer:


Pm replied to!

In process
AR 31
07 BOWTECH ALLEGIANCE
07 ELITE SYNERGY


----------



## jwolfe78

Are you going to be out in Bedford?


----------



## spotshooter300

*?*

nope,not this year .:sad:


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



spotshooter300 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8125
> Single cam $50 shipped
> Hybrid-dual-cam and half $55 shipped
> shoot thru add $10
> 452x
> single cam $55 shipped
> hybrid-dual- cam and half $60 shipped
> shoot thru add $10
> Halo in reg green only for now .014, .019 add $5
> 
> 
> 
> paypal
> 
> Postal money order
> 
> Prestretched-served under tension
> 
> BCY PRODUCTS



Good luck to all at Bedford!!


----------



## coyoteTEX

*PM'ed Ya!*

PM sent - can't wait to see them..


----------



## soularcher

*Just ordered...*

I just ordered my set, and was notified that it was sent shortly thereafter. I am psyched, and will post some pics as soon the string and cable are mounted.


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

07 ELITE SYNERGY
452X BLACK -BROWN
HALO SERVED
SHIPS OUT TODAY USPS

Mathews switchback xt - 8125 pink/black
Mathews drenalin - 452x blue/ black
next in process

:target:


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Payment sent for a set for a Drenalin...Mt Berry/Silver/Black with Silver serving...


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



IowaSwitchback said:


> Payment sent for a set for a Drenalin...Mt Berry/Silver/Black with Silver serving...


Got it,Ill pm you when ready to ship out USPS!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## REDHDCHARM

bowhunter1121 said:


> Jason is a great guy and a awsome string maker i have 2 bows with his string and cables on them and all i have to say is they are sweet no peep rotating and gained fps and very nice job on making them give him a chance you will not be disappointed.here some pics of my guardian with his string and cables.


:thumb: :nod: :wink:

I wish those pics were available again!! :thumb:


~~


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Looking For A Few ...*

Tinys Bowstrings is looking for a few string testers. I am currently refining my set up and serving methods. All I ask in return is feedback of the sets:

1. peep rotation
2. serving separation
3. tuning
4. initial set up

Testers must have ample experience with bow set up.
Testers must shoot ALOT.-not just a week end shooter
Testers must pm me with feedback 

If interested just reply with "TEST" on this thread,with the bow currently being shot.Ill choose a few in the next couple weeks by pm.

Thanks
Jason Heaton-TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## IGluIt4U

*Test*

Jason,

I'm a willing volunteer.. just got a new mystic to setup. It will be used for field archery this summer and indoors next winter. 

My strings and cables on the Slayer have worked out great.. thanks for an awesome job.. :thumb: :cheers:

(I'll be away from the forum for the next two weeks tho.. :embara: :wink


----------



## soularcher

*Great company!*

The company has a good product, and excellent customer service. this guy really cares about his product quality, and reputation. I will definitely buy from him again. Oh, did I mention that the string looks and shoots great!

Thanks!


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IGluIt4U said:


> Jason,
> 
> I'm a willing volunteer.. just got a new mystic to setup. It will be used for field archery this summer and indoors next winter.
> 
> My strings and cables on the Slayer have worked out great.. thanks for an awesome job.. :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> (I'll be away from the forum for the next two weeks tho.. :embara: :wink


Be glad to have you as a tester!!!
JASON


----------



## ellisont7

*Test*

I would be willing to test two sets, one for 06 Elite E-500 that I shoot and one for my son's 2005 PSE Vengance NRG. We both shoot local 3D and plan to elk hunt with these bows in Idaho this fall.


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## kattman

Test DXT and Xforce just got 82nd for 3D have not put new strings on yet to tune. 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Hey Jason,
Got the new set on and they look great..
Pictures don't show how good they are tho..


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IowaSwitchback said:


> Hey Jason,
> Got the new set on and they look great..
> Pictures don't show how good they are tho..


Thanks for the post!!
3 colors do look very nice!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Quickstick

*Test*

I shoot a Mathews Apex7.I shoot 3D in the summer and spots in the winter.


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

all TEST spots are filled,thanks!!
JASON


----------



## IowaSwitchback

PM you a ? Jason...
:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IowaSwitchback said:


> PM you a ? Jason...
> :darkbeer:


back at ya!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## captredsquare

*Pm*

Sent you a PM


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



captredsquare said:


> Sent you a PM


PM replied to!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Another PM sent......


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Just ordered another set Jason.....:darkbeer:
payment sent.


----------



## kyzzerr

Put me in for a free set, may need to get a couple more sets for back up bows


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



kyzzerr said:


> Put me in for a free set, may need to get a couple more sets for back up bows


Sorry the free give away is over.
ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## caseyann2210

*Ttt*

TTT for a good guy to deal with!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered!!!


----------



## IowaSwitchback

:bump2:.........


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## jimmiya

Do you have 452x yet? What colors do you have? How much for a complete set for my 08 Bowtech General?


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*



jimmiya said:


> Do you have 452x yet? What colors do you have? How much for a complete set for my 08 Bowtech General?


8125 
Single cam $50 shipped
Hybrid-dual-cam and half $55 shipped
shoot thru add $20
452x
single cam $55 shipped
hybrid-dual- cam and half $60 shipped
shoot thru add $20
limited amount of Halo add $10
paypal

Postal money order

Prestretched-served under tension

BCY PRODUCTS

8125 colors
flo green-flo orange-flo yellow-brown-green-mountain berry-pink-blue-black-silver-purple

452x colors
flo speckle green-sliver speckle-flo speckle purple-purple-blue-flo green-flo orange-sunset orange-rootbeer-brown-green-red-black-white-silver-flo orange speckle


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt 
all pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered


----------



## Twisted Archer

Bump for a great guy.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



twisted archer said:


> Bump for a great guy.


Thanks you!
All pms answered


----------



## *ProLine*

*...*

Bump it up for a fellow string maker, Great guy!!!:wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IGluIt4U said:


> Jason,
> 
> I'm a willing volunteer.. just got a new mystic to setup. It will be used for field archery this summer and indoors next winter.
> 
> My strings and cables on the Slayer have worked out great.. thanks for an awesome job.. :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> (I'll be away from the forum for the next two weeks tho.. :embara: :wink


They are ready for ya!!!!
sent you a pm


----------



## IGluIt4U

spotshooter300 said:


> They are ready for ya!!!!
> sent you a pm


Pm replied to.. thanks Jason, I'll get pics up as soon as I get them on and report back results as I get them a workout.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

a bump for jason a great guy


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Finaly got the new set on Jason...Man they look Great.
Black-Blue-Sliver with Blue serving


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IowaSwitchback said:


> Finaly got the new set on Jason...Man they look Great.
> Black-Blue-Sliver with Blue serving


Looks good!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## master guide

*strings*

Hi I would like to order a string and cables please tell me how and how you would like to get payed. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## soularcher

I never posted pic in this thread since my camera is busted, but I wanted to say that Tiny's bowstrings are solid! I broke mine in a little, then served my peep, and it hasn't moved a bit after at least 700-800 shots. I will definitely buy these again.

Thanks!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



soularcher said:


> I never posted pic in this thread since my camera is busted, but I wanted to say that Tiny's bowstrings are solid! I broke mine in a little, then served my peep, and it hasn't moved a bit after at least 700-800 shots. I will definitely buy these again.
> 
> Thanks!


Your welcome!!!
452x colors in stock

yellow
flo yellow/black-low in stock
yellow/black-low in stock
metallic bronze
flo orange
flo orange /black
sunset orange
red
white
purple
purple/black
black
silver
silver/black
royal blue
tan
green
flo green/black
flo green

8125 in stock

flo orange
mountain berry
black
silver
royal ble
tan
green
flo green
pink

all pms and emails returned


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pics*

Mathews 
Lx
Drenalin
Apex

Hoyt 
Ultra Elite

Pics are of cam ends to show servings and such.


----------



## Wishbone

Jason I was reading you where doing some testing , a couple pages back , 
I have a Dren LD that is very tough on a string..Or maybe I just shoot to dang much..lol 
I was wondering what have you found out from your testing and specifially the serving on the
roller guards and Cam roll over on the cable ???


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



Wishbone said:


> Jason I was reading you where doing some testing , a couple pages back ,
> I have a Dren LD that is very tough on a string..Or maybe I just shoot to dang much..lol
> I was wondering what have you found out from your testing and specifially the serving on the
> roller guards and Cam roll over on the cable ???


I owned a drenalin ld when it came out. I use halo on some and 62xs on others.As long as the right amount of tension is used,doesn't matter ,no separation.



Sun, Jun 22, 2008


----------



## Wishbone

Thanks for the reply Jason, I'll let you know when I'm ready for a new set , 
I have heard from a couple others your strings are TOP NOTCH..:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U

Jason, got my string and cables over the weekend, put them together yesterday and got everything twisted into time, only shot a bit before dark, but I'll get some pics and do some shooting this week and give you some feedback. 

So far, they look and feel awesome!! :thumb: :cheers:

Great job! I'll try to get some pics posted tonight after work.. :nod:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok, as promised, here are a few pics..Everything fit perfectly, the bow tuned great and she's shootin like a banshee.. .:tongue: :becky:

Thanks Jason.. :yo: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U

I'll try to get some daylight pics if the sun stays out long enough in the afternoon one day this week.. :lol: :rain: :wink:


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, as promised, here are a few pics..Everything fit perfectly, the bow tuned great and she's shootin like a banshee.. .:tongue: :becky:
> 
> Thanks Jason.. :yo: :cheers:


Looks good,let me know how they do!!
Tiny


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered!


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Bump for you...:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IowaSwitchback said:


> Bump for you...:darkbeer:


Thank you!!!!

all pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Pms answered!


----------



## Let_Er_Fly

I may be ordering a few sets for myself and my sister. What do you need from me when I order the strings? 

:embara:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Hi*



Let_Er_Fly said:


> I may be ordering a few sets for myself and my sister. What do you need from me when I order the strings?
> 
> :embara:


I would need :
make and model of bow with year if possible
material choice-8125 or 452x
cam type
draw length-some bows draw specific


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125
> Single cam $50 shipped
> Hybrid-dual-cam and half $55 shipped
> shoot thru add $20
> 452x
> single cam $55 shipped
> hybrid-dual- cam and half $60 shipped
> shoot thru add $20
> limited amount of Halo add $10
> paypal
> 
> Postal money order
> 
> Prestretched-served under tension
> 
> BCY PRODUCTS
> 
> 8125 colors
> flo green-flo orange-flo yellow-brown-green-mountain berry-pink-blue-black-silver-purple
> 
> 452x colors
> flo speckle green-sliver speckle-flo speckle purple-purple-blue-flo green-flo orange-sunset orange-rootbeer-brown-green-red-black-white-silver-flo orange speckle,metallic bronze


all pms answered


----------



## Twisted Archer

Bump for a good friend


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

ttt


----------



## IGluIt4U

Here's a couple more pics Tiny.. the threads are rockin.. shot a half round of field this morning to practice and fine tune, and my pb to date.. :thumb: 

There is no peep rotation, nor serving separation anywhere. :yo: :cheers:


----------



## spotshooter300

*looks good*



IGluIt4U said:


> Here's a couple more pics Tiny.. the threads are rockin.. shot a half round of field this morning to practice and fine tune, and my pb to date.. :thumb:
> 
> There is no peep rotation, nor serving separation anywhere. :yo: :cheers:


Good, the new way I'm building my sets is turning out very well!
Minimal shoot in time,and my draw lock test is showing great serving grip with zero glue or serving adhesives!

I will be closing the thread on July 5th for 3 weeks,pms will be answered when I reopen the thread!

Thanks!


----------



## gashogford

Way to many pages to sort through.:wink: I need a string & cable for a Mathews Switchback 91"3/4--35"1/2 How much will they cost and how long to be made. 452x regular & serving


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



gashogford said:


> Way to many pages to sort through.:wink: I need a string & cable for a Mathews Switchback 91"3/4--35"1/2 How much will they cost and how long to be made. 452x regular & serving


$55 shipped,
3-5 days shipped!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## red_52

*Free string*

Count me in. Sounds great


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



red_52 said:


> Count me in. Sounds great


Free give away was over a year ago,thanks!


----------



## hoytxcutter

Do you ever answer your emails?


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



hoytxcutter said:


> Do you ever answer your emails?


I do,if not on the computer the e mails get sent to my phone,I'm answering your question from my phone now!
Pm's work the same way.
Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Bump.....


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*New draw lock system*



spotshooter300 said:


> 8125
> Single cam $50 shipped
> Hybrid-dual-cam and half $55 shipped
> shoot thru add $20
> 452x
> single cam $55 shipped
> hybrid-dual- cam and half $60 shipped
> shoot thru add $20
> 
> paypal
> 
> Postal money order
> 
> Prestretched-served under tension
> 
> BCY PRODUCTS
> 
> 8125 colors
> flo green-flo orange-flo yellow-brown-green-mountain berry-pink-blue-black-silver-purple
> 
> 452x colors
> flo speckle green-sliver speckle-flo speckle purple-purple-blue-flo green-flo orange-sunset orange-rootbeer-brown-green-red-black-white-silver-flo orange speckle-metallic bronze


My new draw lock process!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Bump this back TTT..


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

All pms answered


----------



## IGluIt4U

Tiny... just wanted to give you an update.. my strings and cables now have a few thousand shots through them, not a single problem. They are holding up great! I'll get some pics taken in the next day or two of em at this point in time.. :thumb:

Thanks again for building an awesome set of threads for my Mystic X.. :yo: :cheers:


----------



## imahunter2002

I'd give a million dollars for a _free_ set of black and silver for my Dren. Tired of my peep being out of line. Put me in for a set even if I don't win!

The set above for the Conquest look nice too! 

Thanks!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered
7-10 day turn around time


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt

all pms answered


----------



## *ProLine*

*..*

Great Stringmaker, and a great guy to deal with!
Bump bump!!
Make an order today people, You will not be dissappointed!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered
7-10 day turn around time at most!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt

all pms answered
shipping out monday USPS

BEAR VAPOR 300
SUPER SLAM
DRENALIN
06 ALLEGIANCE


DRAW LOCK


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*



spotshooter300 said:


> 452x colors in stock
> 
> yellow
> flo yellow/black-low in stock
> yellow/black-low in stock
> metallic bronze
> flo orange
> flo orange /black
> sunset orange
> red
> white
> purple
> purple/black
> black
> silver
> silver/black
> royal blue
> tan
> green
> flo green/black
> flo green
> 
> 8125 in stock
> 
> flo orange
> mountain berry
> black
> silver
> royal ble
> tan
> green
> flo green
> pink





spotshooter300 said:


> 8125
> Single cam $50 shipped
> Hybrid-dual-cam and half $55 shipped
> shoot thru add $20
> 452x
> single cam $55 shipped
> hybrid-dual- cam and half $60 shipped
> floating yoke add $5
> shoot thru add $20
> 
> paypal
> 
> Postal money order
> 
> Prestretched-served under tension
> 
> BCY PRODUCTS


all pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

Hunting season is over time to get target bows ready!!!



Also stock a little-


Brownell TS1+
BLACK
HUNTER GREEN
GREY


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Bump ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

3-5 day turn around time


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

452x royal blue back in stock


----------



## scruffy

My daughter shoots a diamond edge and is wanting a new string and cables, black and blue to match her bow. She just bought new lightspeeds and is gonna start shooting 3-d with me, she is 14 and in 4-h shooting sports, she likes outshooting the guys. I told her she had to buy her own, its hard enough to support my own habit.:shade:


----------



## [email protected]

hello haven't been joined for very long but a free set of strings sure sounds good to me this place is great strings look great good work


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

Bump^


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

back up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

Back ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

All pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*up*

TTT
all pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

back up ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*

3-5 DAY turn around


----------



## Bakeman57

*Ttt*

Great strings,great price, great guy to deal with!


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



Bakeman57 said:


> Great strings,great price, great guy to deal with!


Thanks!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

I back all my strings 100%

all pm's answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## IowaSwitchback

PM sent for another Great set....:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Monster pics*

452x flo orage spec/silver speck
62xs served orange/black
62xs center
2x short cable serve-flo orange speckle 452X


----------



## IowaSwitchback

spotshooter300 said:


> 452x flo orage spec/silver speck
> 62xs served orange/black
> 62xs center
> 2x short cable serve-flo orange speckle 452X


Those look :shade:....


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



IowaSwitchback said:


> Those look :shade:....


thanks,your new order is ready to ship!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## steyrsdad

*Want To Try A Set Free*

I will get the word out about your strings if they are good i would tell a lot of people.


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



steyrsdad said:


> I will get the word out about your strings if they are good i would tell a lot of people.


I replied to your pm,thanks for your interest!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt
all pms answered


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## reddogarchery

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee let me try a set mathews switchback xt


----------



## reddogarchery

*strings*



spotshooter300 said:


> New Thread
> Few Pics Of My Custom Strings And Cables
> I Use Bcy 8125,soon To Add 452x
> All Strings Are Prestretched Before Serving
> Servings
> Halo .014 Black,.019,.024
> 2x .015
> 3d .01
> 62xs Center Servings
> Strings For Any Single Cam Or Dual Cam,cam And Half
> Pm Any Questions Or Ask On Thread
> Posted In Manuf. Site Link As Well
> $40 Standard Serving Set Shipped
> $45 Halo Served Complete Set Shipped
> Thanks
> J Heaton
> 
> Colors Available
> Blue Black Siver Flo Green
> Flo Orange ,green Next Week Arrival
> Other Colors Soon!





spotshooter300 said:


> :welcome: SOME MORE GOOD PICS


pick me


----------



## mndeerfreek

*love a set on my new gt500 80# 28"*

Would love a custom set not impressed with the vaportrail the sell in the shops around here . I have AT edition so red and black would be cool. Good luck with the venture, and I may order some anyways when the extra funds are here


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



reddogarchery said:


> pick me





mndeerfreek said:


> Would love a custom set not impressed with the vaportrail the sell in the shops around here . I have AT edition so red and black would be cool. Good luck with the venture, and I may order some anyways when the extra funds are here


Thanks for the interest,the free sets have been done for a while now.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Colors and prices*

8125 & 452X-TS1 PLUS -$55 SHIPPED
SINGLE CAM
DUAL,CAM&HALF,BINARY-$60 SHIPPED
Floating yoke add $7
452x colors in stock

yellow
flo yellow/black-low in stock
yellow/black-low in stock
metallic bronze
flo orange
flo orange /black
sunset orange
red
white
purple
purple/black
black
silver
silver speckle
royal blue
tan
green
flo green/black
flo green
pink
flo yellow
rootbeer


---------------------------
8125 in stock

flo orange
mountain berry
black
royal blue
tan
green
flo green
pink
---------------------------
TS1 PLUS
Hunter green
black
silver


Paypal add $2
US Postal money order


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

all pms answered


----------



## IowaSwitchback

bump......:thumbs_up


----------



## ocn

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1

*Bump*

TTT for a great guy and string maker!


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Bakeman57

Keep it up on top. This is unbeatable quality.


----------



## dkoutdoors

*I have been shooting TINYS strings or a couple years now and I have shot vaportrail and winnerschoice before that, and wasnt impressed with there quality, TINYS serving will not seperate once your peep is set it stays, He has the best customer service in the industry and he stands behind his product. TINYS is all I will stock in my shop and once you shoot his strings you wont ever look back. Give him a try you wont be disapointed.*


----------



## dkoutdoors

*bump it up*


----------



## dkoutdoors

Bump for a great guy and the best dtring maker in the U.S.


----------



## Bakeman57

Bump for a great product and the man that stands behind them!


----------



## dkoutdoors

*100% satisfaction guaranteed*


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump it


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors

up for the BIG BOY


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump for a great guy and great product


----------



## Creepingdeath2

Bud had some on his bow, nice stuff.
When I need new string/cables I'll be getting some from Tiny's.


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors

another bump for a great guy and great product


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

Brownell
Ts1 +
Gray
Black
Hunter green

Ultra cam
Tan brown green 3 color combo


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

PM sent


----------



## rubenmromero

*AZ hunter in need.*

Hi, I'm Ruben. Archery season just opened in AZ.Unfortunately I will be missing out.Been layed off for a month now with no work out there. To top it off my PSE Brute bowstring broke two strands.Got it on E-Bay from a pawn shop. Can you help a fellow archer out?


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## kpreston84

i have a mathews triumph. Looking to get all flo orange string, cable and serving! could you pm me if that is available and what the price would be. Thanks KP JR.


----------



## spotshooter300

Hi
Sorry I don't sell on AT anymore. 
Give Twisted Archer a shout he can hook ya up!


----------

